# Scottish Girls ! part 2...



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies... 

Happy 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Natasha!

Cool. I've never managed to be first to post before     

How is everyone?

Vicky- good luck for the 2ww, hope you are doing ok     

Yvonne- good news that they've managed to track down your ovary   . Hope that everything goes to plan and you can proceed to EC & ET. Like you say one extreme to the other   

Anyone else out there today? Buster, Brenda, MrsR, Shona, Yoda, Annette, Ali and everyone else I've forgotten  

Maz x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Cheers, Natasha

Hi everyone - well done on being first to post Maz 

Can't remember now who was going to the new clinic?  Has anyone seen it yet?  It looks impressive on the website, but would love to know what anyone who has been along in person thought.

Love and luck, ladies.

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a wee quick Hi to everyone 

X


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Jovi,Brenda and Maz,
How are you all doing? Jovi I see you're starting your 3rd IVF treatment Feb/March. The very best of luck for you then. I really hope it works this time, fingers tightly crossed!
Love Vicky x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Vicky,

Thank you so much!    to you for your IUI

X


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi girls just noticed the Scottish thread !! I am also Scottish but living in London ... Perhaps I can join you ? 

Jovi me too doing 3rd IVF in Feb/March - hope it's 3rd time lucky


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls just popped on to let yous know i am still alive    just had to get dr in over the weekend as got really bad pain, it was terrible ended up popping pills like mad and it never shifted it, so phoned mum who came looked at me and phoned Dr on call. he came in and gave me pethidine and a script for pethidine to. it really helped but not taken it for two days and it is getting much better.
Good luck to yous all hope everyone is well     .
istanbul here i come


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Citygirl-Good Luck with IVF next year, Hope it's successful and you get a wee bub at the end of it.
Buster-What a terrible time you've had recently, glad you're on the mend now.
I'm feeling really good today. Doing an SVQ at work just now, so busy with it this morning that I didn't once think about whether I could be pregnant, no I'm not, could I be, no I'm not, could I be and so on and so on.  drives me crazy!
Love Vicky x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

hi girls

sorry i keep losing where the scottish thread is

maz am about hun just getting lost sometimes  

hope everyone doing ok

love shona


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello girls just wanted to say hi and goodluck  welcome citygirl  

Jovi not too long to go  till tx,  it will be here b4 you know it   
Buster sorry to hear you were in such pain - hope it has eased off.  

Hello to all the other scottish girls vicky 72, mrs redcapp, maz, brenda, mrs r, annete  - hope all you ladies are well enjoy the weekend    

Karen c are you still collecting the vouchers? I'll send them on next week hon  


I lost the thread too!!!  Shona   

Apologies if I've missed anyone.   

Lots of love

Yodaxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All,

I really should be doing some work but hey so it goes. It is Friday after all. I can barely keep my eyes open this morning. Roll on tomorrow and a looooong lie.

How's things?

Vicky- glad to hear you managed at least one day without over analysing everything. Good luck with the SVQ. Keep us posted on the IUI too, lots of    

Citygirl-   welcome to the Scots crew, there's girls from all over on here so we won't hold it against you that you're living in London     . Hope you're well and looking forward to Christmas and  2007. You, me and Jovi will all be cycling together in Feb/Mar (I'm on for my 2nd IVF then) so we can keep each other company on the thread.

Buster- so sorry to hear you've been poorly again. Glad it's eased off though and you are still on course for Istanbul.

Shona- good to see you found us again    thought we'd lost you to the 'Inbetweenies'    Mind you they do have lots of coffee/tea, biccies and chocolate over there so I like to pop in for a natter every so often over there too.

Yoda- how's you? Busy with the wee man. He is such a cutie. You must just sit and look at him all day.

Brenda- I think Ycoll was the one looking at the new clinic but not sure if she's actually gone thre for treatment. I haven't looked at the website yet but might have a nosey. Think I'll stick with ERI for the minute but will see how the new place does in it's first year and might consider it for future (hopefully won't need to though   )

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well.

Maz x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Yoda, yep still collecting them hon. Much appreciated  

Hope you gals are all doing ok.  I am sooooooo tired.  Really gonna make the effort to get a lie in tomorrow morning.  My days either start at 5.30 when DH is on earlies, normally 6 every other day and 7 at the weekends.  Hoping to feed the boys and then get back to bed until they wake for their 9.30.  DH off this weekend too so hoping for a lazy one!

Can't believe its only 6 weeks till christmas.  Will need to get my finger out and get organised.  Also can't quite come to terms with the fact that we actually have babies to celebrate it with this year.

Hope you are all doing ok and looking forward to a fab week-end!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Just keeping us current girlies

X


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

mroning all

could hardly find yous this morning you had disappeared   
hope everyone is doing ok i will need to catch up on everyones news

take care till later
love shona

am off to work is stunting down today to


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi

Can I join the Scottish thread - not technically Scottish but living in Edinburgh

Sarah


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello scottish girls and hello to all the new girls. Well i am much better now thank god. just waiting to go to istanbul on the 26th january cant wait seems so long till then. Will go in the middle of january and get private prescription for my down reg drugs. Going to get suprafact injection this time used snuff last time and hated it. either that or will get prostapt as that what i usually user and have had no bother with, but the snuff i ended up with about 8 cysts that needed drained. prostap is dear though but who cares.
hope yous are all well speak soon
kim


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Buster bet you cant wait to get going to Istanbul   

Birdie - Actually I think there are  a few people who aren't Scottish on this thread but who cares us Scots are very welcoming the more the merrier  I live not far from Edinburgh in Livingston  there is also a Edinburgh RI, thread which I also chat on  the girls are on FF are all so lovely and helpful  where are you on tx at the moment?

I think there are 2 scottish threads on the go at the moment btw as I keep getting e-mails for scottish thread part 2 as well as a normal scottish thread    

Karen will send the vouchers tomorrow XX 

Hello to everyone - good luck

YodaXX


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Well how are we all this fine miserable Monday?  

Went to see my friend from work at weekend, she has just had a lovely baby girl.  Didn't find it hard going at all and it finally helped me decided that having this 3rd go is the right thing to do.

Hope you are all well and a big   to all our new visitors 

Buster - I bet the new year can't come quick enough for you,   and I so hope you get your BFP

Yoda and Karen-C - love you pictures, you both have lovely boys  

Well off to see what I can make for dinner  

Take care            

X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all  

How's tricks? Glad I wasn't in Glasgow today then   ,not that Edinburgh was tropical but at least it wasn't p'ing down.

Jovi- glad you're feeling positive about your next attempt and decided it's the right thing for you. See you on the cycle boards in the next couple of months  

Shona-   we're still here. Just been fairly quiet of late. Doesn't take long for the thread to fall off the pages though does it? Hope all is well with you and you had a good day of work (despite the lousy weather)

Yoda- how's you? I didn't realise there were 2 Scottish threads on the go? I thought the first one was locked down. Is everyone else over there instead? I'm always losing the plot when the threads get moved    

Hello Sarah-   welcome to the thread. As Yoda says we also have an ERI one on the board where we have a chat about the treatments/waiting lists/ staff etc.. at the ACU so feel free to join us on there too if you are going for treatment or just want to find out what to expect.

Buster- you'll be counting down the weeks until Istanbul then? Don't worry it'll fly by! I thought January was ages away back after my BFN but it's actually rapidly approaching (and my bank balance isn't as healthy yet as it needs to be for my next cycle   )  Pleased to hear that you are feeling much better.

Karen- you must be soo excited about Christmas this year. I predict a vast amount of spoiling of children occurring in your house this year   . Mind you at that age they are normally content with a cardboard box and some rustling wrapping paper (they tend to ignore the prezzies inside!) Enjoy every minute 

Big hellos to all I've missed. Hope everyone else is well

Maz x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Maz 

Maybe its just me but I seem to be getting e-mails from 2 sources of Scottish Lassies    I'm easily confused

    Hope you are well

DH is watching football    again !!- what is that Hearts guy all about he seems to be causing a real stir not playing his good players.

Jovi - you and the others will soon have your own wee bundles   - congrats on your friends baby girl.  When are to starting tx ? Good luck to you and everyone ttc  



Love 

YodaXX


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Girls... hope you are all well.. 

Thanks for all the welcomes you guys   

Vicky - how you doing on the IUI hope you get good news !! 

Maz - yeah 3rd time lucky I hope for the IVF. I am actually hoping to start in Dec now ( I got my dates wrong   - so I will get a nice Chrimbo pressie of injections, hot sweats and throwing of plates at DH) When do you start ? 

Hi to all to other girls


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Not posted for a few days so just wanted to say hi and hope you're all OK. I'm doing fine though still not sleeping that well. Due to do my HPL on Saturday, sure I'm going to get my AF before that though. I've got a lot of back and stomach aches and have been constantly checking myself everytime I go to the loo. It has been a long two weeks!
Just to remind you all also that 'A child against all odds' is on BBC1 tonight at 9pm if you're interested.
Speak soon!
Vicky xx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Girls  

Been away over the weekend - had a lovely time in Manchester, with my niece who is at Uni there.  My sister (her mum) came up from Oxford and we had a lovely girly weekend.  My sister treated me to a night in a gorgeous hotel as an early Christmas Pressie.  Talked, shopped, walked - in that order  

Tried to post a great big post (spent ages typing it) prior to going, with personals for everyone and welcoming all the newbies and then just lost it - why does that happen, it is so frustrating    .  One minute it is there, next minute the post has disappeared.

Anyway - Hi to all the new girls.

Karen - you lucky thing - gorgeous babes - Christmas is going to be such fun in your house, this year.

Hello to everyone else.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds like you've been having a whole lot of fun Brenda     I love girly holidays XX

XX


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

just keeping us currently girlies

x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello, I'm hoping to join you ladies. 

A bit of info about me.  Both myself and husband are 31.  We've been TTC #1 for 29 months.  He's fine but I have ovulatory problems (possible PCOS), endometriosis and blocked tubes.  One side was cleared following an HSG but the dye trickled through slowly, so still not great.  I go to acupuncture which has helped the ovulatory problems but we are agreed that it is unlikely I will conceive naturally so we were referred for IVF in August to the Glasgow Royal, we had our first appointment last week but aren't due to start until July/August.  Psychologically I can't wait that long so we're opting to go private and have an appointment at the Nuffield tomorrow with Dr Conway.  I have checked with the Royal and they say we will still be entitled to our NHS cycles if our private attempt fails    

I have a few questions if you don't mind.

Has anyone else gone privately before NHS and were there any problems in getting your NHS cycles following private treatment?  We have been told, if we are successful privately, we won't be funded by the NHS for a second child, but I assume tht would be the same if we were succesful with an NHS cycle too.

Does anyone have any experiences they could share on the Nuffield?

Thank you very much.  hopefully it won't take me too long to get up to speed with who you all are.

Agora


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for AGES, but been having a rough time with all this IVF rollercoaster carry on! 

Brenda - I know you were looking for some info on the new hospital. Sorry I haven't been there personally, but the Scotsman ran an article on it a few months back if that's any good? (If you run a 'google' search you'll find it or I can send you the link if you need it).

Buster - Sounds like things are looking up for you at last! So exciting for you jetting off for your treatment like an international star!!!

Agora - Hi and welcome. I'm at the Nuffield, and can honestly say that although I've been having a lot of problems with my treatment the staff have been absolutely fantastic. I'm under a different consultant, but I'm sure they'll all be just as good, and I would think the nursing staff are all the same.

Hi to everyone else too and hope you're all doing great!

As for me, I had a really hard time with EC as I had a severe reaction to the anaesthesia and ended up having seizures and all sorts of post operative difficulties. Good news was I got 15 eggs though! ET was delayed until 3 days after EC to give me some time to recover. By that time 14 out of the 15 eggs had fertilised and we were so pleased to get 14 embies!!! None were suitable for freezing though, so instead of the one embie we had decided to put back, we decided to live on the wild side and put back two   DH and I have decided that this may well be our only chance at IVF as we simply can't afford lots of tries and its been so so difficult, so we decided that really we'd be happiest risking twins, triplets or more rather than reduce our chances this time any further. Its so hard though, I don't think we really had half an idea of what we were letting ourselves in for when we started all this (still would've done it though    ).

Anyhow, two lovely embies (DH has named them Gareth and Gates. Think he's being ironic. Nuff said  ) were put back on Saturday, and we're testing on Thurs 23rd, so we're tentatively making our way through the dreaded tww. Lots of pain still, but strangely I feel really optimisic and generally very positive. Asking for trouble really - watch me eat my words next week!

Enough of a me ramble for now! Sending you all lots of    , and many many thanks to all of you for all your kind messages and support.

Lots of love to you all (and your lovely DH's),

Yvonne xxxx


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Dear All

I am new to this site and I'm still trying to work out all the abbreviations etc.  I am in Aberdeen and going through second course of IVF.  DH and I are almost 40, married 3 yrs.  We had a m/c at 12 wks 2 yrs ago (naturally).  After that nothing.  Tests can't find any problems on either side, apart from age, feel ancient!  Tried IVF in July, BFN but feeling hopeful this time round.  Anyone going through IVF just now?

Dozx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Agora and Donz welcome ladies  

Donz so sorry about your mc sweetheart   .  Hope your dream comes true very soon  

Hello to everyone else- howz tricks ??  
xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello everyone and welcome agora and donz.
agora if i were you i would go privat if you feel you cant wait, and dont tell them you have gone private when your turn comes up. fingers crossed for you. i am going to istanbul in jan for ivf.
hope everyone is happy and well. heres a wee happy flasher to make yous all smile


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes, especially Buster's flasher - it made me laugh.

Today's appointment went much better than the NHS one.  We arrived early but were seen straight away.  We had lots of time with the consultant, instead of the quick 5 minutes we had at the Royal.  We now have to speak to our GP about getting lots of blood tests and make an appointment to go back to the Nuffield for all the paperwork.  After that we can relax over Christmas and hopefully get started in January  

I'm a bit stressed about the travelling up and down ( I don't like driving) and the amount of time I'll need to get off work, but otherwise I'm feeling much more positive.

Yvonne: the seizures sound scary, I've never heard of anyone having that reaction before.  congrats on all the fertilized embies.  i think I will probably make the decision to put 2 back as well.  I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Buster: looks like we'll both be going through IVF in January.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Agora


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone and welcome agora and donz.
Hope you're all well. Well, today is officially my test date but I ended up testing on Wednesday because I was so convinced that my AF was on its way. Anyway did the test on Wednesday and got a positive. Didn't believe it and ended up doing two tests(Clearblue) on Thursday, also positive. As it's my official test date today I was going to test when I got home from work but couldn't wait so bought a double test from Poundland(big mistake!) and tested at work. Both tests gave a negative reading. Phoned my DH in a right state. He told me not to trust the cheapo tests and went and bought another two Clearblue. Got home in a right state convinced they would also be negative but they weren't. So, I guess I'm pregnant which I can't quite believe, especially with the consultant giving me the success rate of 5-10% for the IUI.Did not feel all that optimistic the whole way through my 2ww. I'll phone the hospital on Monday with the result and take it from there. I thought I would feel totally ecstatic and excited with this result but instead I feel nervous and scared all the time. There has been a small amount of blood today in my cm which I am putting down to implantation but of course thinking it's something worse. I think I'll feel calmer once I go back to the hospital and it is confirmed I am deffinitely pregnant. Not sleeping at all during the night. Any suggestions anyone? Sorry for sounding so negative. This result is all I've wanted in the last 4 years and now I'm absolutely terrified! Why did I buy those cheapo tests? Idiot! I just can't stop thinking of the negative result.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats Vicky what a fabulous early Xmas Prezzie hon.  Clearblue is the best I got a neg result with the cheaper ones 

XXXX


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Vicky: congratulations  what wonderful news. I hope the hospital are able to put your mind at rest, but for now You're pregnant!

Agora


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

CONGRtulations vicky thats great. I am a nurse in a surgical ward and in the ward we use clear blue on woman who are of age that could be pregnant before we send them to theatre, the other tests are rubbish unless you are really far on and your hcg is about 5000000    . so you just go with the clear blue. take care and enjoy


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone,
Feel a wee bit better this morning. I was just so deadbeat yesterday and I think that's how I wasn't feeling very optimistic about anything. 
Vicky xx


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Congrats on your BFP Vicky - relax and enjoy!!!!

I'm afraid it looks like a BFN for us, as AF arrived in full force this morning. We don't have any frosties, and can't afford another session of IVF, so DH and I are trying to get our heads around this being the end of our journey. We were always feeling that we were so lucky to have children in our lives already, so felt a bit greedy to want more.

Very best of luck to all of you, and thank you all so much for your messages of support and advice - they have really helped us all the way through the treatment.

Yvonne xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Yvonne: so sorry to hear your news.  I agree you are so lucky to have children, but I'm sure that doesn't take away the wish for more, or the hurt that you can't, so  .  

I hope you are either able to make your peace with this or are able to save up the money for another shot.  

Sorry again

Agora


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Vicky - well done, honey.  Fantastic news.  I think it is a scarey time for anyone, when they have been trying to conceive and then finally get pregnant, but especially for us.  Try to relax and enjoy things, it would be a pity to be stressed and worried and then to go on and have a lovely, healthy baby and not have enjoyed this time.  Celebrate - you deserve it.

Yvonne - so sorry, a BFN is so hard to come to terms with.  Sending you love    

Agora - meant to post this ages ago, my last (and first) IVF was with Dr Conway at the Nuffield - if you want to know anything at all, please do ask.  Happy to share info about any stage of our treatment and experience there.

A wonderful weekend to all.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yvonne  

S sorry hon - hope you will try again when the time is right  

Love Yodaxx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Yvonne - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  it's always so hard.

love Annette


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Vicky - CONGRATUALTIONS!!!  

Love the flasher Buster

Annette


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Brenda and anyone else who has been/is being treated at the Nuffield: how much did your drugs cost you?  Dr Conway told us it would be about £200, but a girl from another board told me she spent about £500.  Just wondering if I need to factor a bit more into my budget.

I have an appointment on Tuesday to see  nurse at my GP practice to hopefully get bloods taken for the various tests.  I also spoke to the Nuffield today and we are going on the 4th January for our paperwork.  They apparently close down over Christmas.  The date suits anyway because I'm off work that week.

Hope all well

agora


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope you're well. Yvonne sorry you got a BFN.
Well, I phoned the hospital with my result on Monday. Did another test yesterday morning which still showed a positive but really faint line, also bleeding more heavily. The nurse told me to monitor it for the next 24hrs. The pains got progressively worse through the day and I spent most of the afternoon in a warm bath to try and soothe them. Started passing (Sorry TMI) bright red blood and clots. After all that I had the best nights sleep I've had in weeks! Spoke to the nurse again this morning. She told me it did sound like I'd lost it but to do another test in a weeks time and phone back then. Had a few pains today and still bleeding but feel OK on the whole. Will keep you all posted!
Love Vicky x


----------



## PS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi to the Scottish Girls,

I posted the last time i went through IVF and am on 2WW of third go. Just wanted to say that this time i went through this process at the new clinic in Glasgow - GCRM - and if anyone is interested in what this was like then i will will pleased to advise. Also did acupuncture at the same time which was interesting! I am on day 4 of 2WW and it does not get any easier - i have had a small bit of spotting but cannot beileve it would be BFN already - surely not. Any thoughts?? 

Must do some work

Pam


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Vicky - oh, does not sound good - but it is not over, till its over.  Keeping everything crossed for you and sending     

Pam - I would be really interested in your experiences at the new clinic.  I had my first and only ivf at the Nuffield in July - sadly BFN.  We are considering trying again March/April next year and would definitely look at the GCRM.  Where did you go before, how did it compare?  What were the staff like?  What are the resources inside the building like?  Loads of questions - tell me everything, please!

Agora - re drugs - our GP paid for our drugs.  Not all GPs will do this, but some will and it is definitely worth asking.  The worst they can say is no.  Because of my age, I was on the highest dose and we saved about £800 - £900 on drugs, because our GP paid.  Do ask.

Hi to everyone else.

Love and luck to all.

Brenda x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Sorry I've been absent recently. Trying to get the house packed up for the move on Friday   Catching up on the news on the thread in between boxes.

Yvonne- so sorry to hear of your BFN   , hope you and DH are doing ok. Look after yourselves.

Vicky- was very excited when I read the earlier threads and then so   when I read your latest update. Thinking of you and sending  Hope you get a definitive answer soon so you can start to deal with whatever the outcome is.

 Doz & Agora, best wishes for your current & forthcoming treatments. Lots of     to you both.

 to Pam too. Hope you're surviving the 2ww so far. Sorry I can't really help with the spotting question but I thought perhaps it might still be light spotting after the ET ?? ERI told me to expect some slight bleeding for a few days after ET, might be this?

How's everyone else doing ?

I'd best get back to packing more stuff   Will try and keep up to date for the next day or two but I'll be off line for a bit after we move as I'll have to sort out internet connection etc.. So don't think I've deserted you all, I'll just be up to my eyes in unpacking!

Maz x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

vicki so sorry to hear your news there is nothing worse, this is what happened to me in june all excited did that digital test about 5 times looking at the screen, got the positve form hospital then a week later started bleeding straight after stopping the proges pesseries. its so unfair. take care.....
about the cost of drugs i payed £850 for mine in glasgow and £500 in istanbul. wish i could get them for £200 would be great.
hello to everyone


----------



## PS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi brenda

We thought GCRM were excellent - have been to Nuffield on the previous two occasions and i was just glad to go somewhere to get a different view and to possibly try something different. I noticed you are your DH are same ages as myself and my DH, so you know that statistically our chances are less good but i haven't given up hope yet.

Cost between Nuffield and GCRM are similar. We went there for an initial consultation with the doctor (£150) and i had a scan and blood test to check for levels of a hormone, AMH. This was one difference -worth doing a check on the web for what this hormone does but the levels in our bodies decrease with age and by the time you are 40ish then levels are low. Since it is one hormone that determines how 'healthy' our eggs are, then i felt this was giving me at least some explanation for my 'unexplained' infertility, since the levels of AMH were low in me. So what difference does this make? Well, they change the drug programme according to the levels of AMH in your body. Four days after my last period i went straight on to Gonal f and didn't need the down-regulator (Synarel) that i had been on previously, i was on Gonal f less that a week at which point i was ready for HCG then egg removal. My understaning is that the less time you are on Gonal f, the better state the eggs will be in. To be honest, i did not end up with any more eggs that on previous occasions (normally i seem to get 4 or 5) but two were of good enough grade to be replaced. However, if you can produce more eggs, then they can take the fertilised eggs to the blastocyst stage in the lab and so egg replacement would occur day 5 or 6 after removal instead of day 2 - apparently the chances are better of implantation if they are at this stage of development.

Overall, i felt we were given a chance to do something different - mainly, the drug programme changed to suit me and the time with Gonal f much less. Staff are very friendly, in fact, you will see a few familiar faces from Nuffield! It is worth even the initial consultation to see the place for yourself - state of the art equipment as far as i could see.

Hope this helps anyone who is thinking about GCRM and i can answer any other queries. Sorry about the long posting!

Pam xx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello Girls
Just wanted to say Hi and hope you're all well. It has been such a miserable day here and I have been so bored. I decided to take the week off work sick but now feel a bit of a fraud. I have totally stopped bleeding now and have no pain. I have been feeling sorry for myself though-walked up to my Mum and Dads house with my dog this afternoon and started crying when I found nobody home .

Maz-Best of luck with the house move. Hope it all goes smoothly!

Speak soon.

Vicky xx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Not much going on with me. Hope you're all OK and have a good weekend.
Love Vicky x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Girlie

Just wanted to say -

Vicky - poor you, be good to yourself  

Pam - thanks so much for the info - think new clinic sounds as if it will definitely be worth a try!

And just keeping us current.

Hi to everyone else.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello Girls

Pam-Hope the 2ww is going OK, when do you test? Fingers crossed for you when the time comes.

I bought a double test today. I'm testing again on Monday to make sure I'm negative before I phone the hospital but thought I'd just test again tonight because I can't wait. I've become so obsessed! This is not good for me! I am so sure I'm not pregnant especially with having the bleeding and clots on Monday but felt that I should test before I got stuck in to some red wine tonight. Done the test and there is still the faintest of faint blue line. Arrrggghhh!!! This line would not be seen by a novice, but, it can be seen by our(husband and I) hawk eyes! Are these tests impregnated with a line that will slightly come up? The line was so faint last Monday, surely it would have dissapeared by now. Please help!
Love Vicky x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,
It's quiet on here just now, where are you all?!
Did another test this morning and no sign of a line today. Phoned the unit and will start my next cycle of IVF after my January period. Glad to have a couple of months off before I start the whole process again. 
Love and luck to you all.
Vicky x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Vicky: sorry you've had such a difficult time recently  , sounds like we'll be going through IVF at the same time next year.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Agora


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Vicky - so sorry, you have had such a difficult time.  You sound quite positive though, for next year.  Bring it on!  Sounds like there will be a lot of us going through tx at around the same time next year.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just keeping us current  

Brenda x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
How are you all doing? Hope you're all well.
Love Vicky x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello everybody,

Gees not been on here for ages as Ive been away for a couple of weeks on hols.  It was great really relaxed.

Vicky - So sorry to hear your news, hope you have been looking after yourself and who knows we maybe cycling together at Ninewells.

Hi to everyone else and hope you have all started your Christmas shopping!  

Take care 

Jovi x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hello Jovi - welcome home.  Where was holiday - sounds wonderful?

Love and luck to everyone else.

Brenda x


----------



## SLG (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi I hope you don't mind me posting here with a query - I am having DI tmt in Edinburgh and thinking of progressing to DIVF in Glasgow (as Edin don't have donors). I am thinking of going to the Nuffield but have made some inital enquiries about the GCRM. Brenda it was good to hear your views on how it all went with them. I am an ivf novice at the mo so please forgive me. My current clinic in Edinburgh had talked about blastocyst transfer if I had IVF - do all clinic do this or just certain ones?? I suppose what I am asking is if the Nuffield also do this because I see from your post that the GCRM do. I am finding it difficult to know which clinic to chose so any advice / views on either would be really helpful.

Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just nipping on to post at work but hopefully will be ale to post more later as we are reconnected at home now.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Welcome back Jovi. Hope you had a great holiday.
Vicky so sorry that things didn't work out this time but not long until January and then there'll be a few of us cycling together. lots of luck to us all.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies

SLG - It was not me who gave all the useful info re GCRM - I was actually asking about it.  It was the very helpful Pam who gave me the lowdown.  I am not sure if Nuffield do blastocyst transfer - certainly we were not offered this, but maybe you have to ask.  If you are seriously considering Glasgow, it may be an idea to have an inital appointment at both clinics - armed with all your questions.  This will cost you £100 at the Nuffield and I believe it is £150 at the GCRM - a lot of money, I know - but a drop in the IVF ocean.  Just a thought, but it would give you a chance to see both clinics and meet the staff and consultants, to get a feel for which is right for you.  Hope this is helpful.

Welcome back Maz.

Love and luck to all.

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Girlies,

Not wishing to rub it in but it was fab!  Loads of togetherness if you know what I mean  

Glad to be home now and getting ready for my 3rd and final round.  Got letter today saying my liver and kidney functions are ok so I can take Metformin this cycle.  Consultant says it helps women with PCOS egg quality so finger crossed.

Hope you are all well

Yoda - Loving that new picture  

Enjoy your weekend    

X


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to say - hope you had a great weekend and keeping us current!

Love and luck to you all.

Brenda x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Hope you're all well and had a nice weekend. I have been in bed all day with a stinking hangover. Gave up alcohol back in May and felt so much better for it but started drinking again two or three weeks ago. My husband and I had so much wine last night and I have really suffered today. Thank God I was a day off!

How are you all doing anyway? All organised for Christmas I hope. 

Speak soon! Love and luck to you all.
Vicky xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is good- Jovi glad you are getting started hon and everthing is well- keeping everything crossed for you    Nice holiday then?? where did you go ??was it really hot??

Vicky 1972 -So sorry about the news hon      Roll on January - 
Sorry about the hangover - bacon rolls and bananas are supposed to help.  I usually drink a pint of water before bed and 2 anadin  - works a treat - take care 

Kenbren - how is it going?? 

Redcapp not heard from you in like donkies - how you doing sweetie and how are you're boys??

Hiya Maz - how are things honey?? 

SLG - Good luck with tx whether it beGlasgow or Edinburgh, I attended ERI as well - they are a great bunch.


Buster - my wee ayrshire lass - how are you doing?? Waht about the Macdonald brothers on Xfactor that was terrible  

KP pam agora and anyone else i've missed - hiya and good luck - hope you all have a wonderful Xmas and New Year if I dont speak to you b4

Luv

JoeXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,  

Haven't posted here for a while.

All is well thanks Yoda...and my boys are great. bet your wee Lewis is getting big now, he's so gorgeous you could just eat him!!!  

Well...I went back to Aberdeen last Monday and saw Dr H. He said he would check my remaining tube via HSG which then I will know one way or other if there is the slightest chance of me conceiving naturally. I'm also still waiting for AF to arrive since my treatment cycle which started in August. They took blood and they said I'd ovulated so to expect the  in the next 7-10 days so hopefully I can book my HSG appointment.

So just waiting now.

Love to you all

Vicki x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Great to hear how those who haven't posted for a while are doing.

Are you all organised for Christmas?  I am pathetically disorganised - but of course, somehow (as if by magic   ) everything will fall into place and all will be ready in time - I hope 

Love and luck to you all.

Brenda x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya girlies

Not been on here for a while.  Had a hellish time lately as both boys been down with a sickness bug and there aint been much sleep in my house!  Getting back on the mend tho and both boys now eating for Scotland. Seems that their appetites have gotten bigger since their week of projectile vom!!!

So not organised for christmas and having to brave the streets of Glasgow city centre this Saturday in order to get myself organised.  Might have to go out Sunday as well if I don't get all I am looking for but will try Stirling on Sunday I think.  DH working so I will be one of those annoying women out shopping with a pram!!!!!  

Not really in christmas mode yet, think its cos we've had such a bad time lately and I know I should be what with two lovely little men to share it with this year!!!!

Hope you are all doing ok and no doubt you are all much more organised than I am!!!

If I don't get back on before I finish up next Friday, I hope you all have a good one.  I hope Santa is good to you all and all your dreams come true and best wishes and good luck for the coming new year!

Take care girls and big hugs

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
How you all doing? Got my Synarel spray for down regulating delivered this morning. Start that after my AF in January. Getting quite excited again. Not long to wait. Hope you're all having a nice weekend.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just keeping us current - how are you all?

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

How are we all?

Can't believe it is nearly Christmas, where has the year gone  

Hope you are all well and have a great time.

Take care

X


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah Jovi - you too hon 

Everyone have a lovely time xxxx  

All the very best for 2007!! 

love

Yodax


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

we're slowly getting organised for our IVF paperwork appointment in January.  We've had all the screenig tests done and we're just waiting for my day 3 results.  I also have to speak to our GP about funding the medications - never gonna happen, but worth a try.

Hope you all have a fabulous Christmas and 2007 brings us a collection of BFPs!  

Agora


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies

       

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE - hope you all had a wonderful time.

Now a wish for the soon to be here New Year of 2007 - may it be a lucky one for us all - with many of us holding or looking forward to a new little bundle of joy for next Christmas - this is my wish for us all.

Love and Luck

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hiya Everyone,

hope you all had a lovely time over Christmas and Santa was good to you all   

Looks like it is going to be a wet and windy start to 2007 but Im sure we will all still enjoy ourselves  

Lets all hope that 2007 brings us all our hearts desires, loads of BFP!!!


Take Care, catch you all next year


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  

HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THE YEAR AHEAD, MAY IT BRING EVERYTHING OUR HEARTS DESIRE!

x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Got my day 3 results back: FSH 3.9 (good); LH 6.5 (normal,...just); oestradiol 120 pmol/l (can't find any comparison to these units, but I'll assume normal as I was told everything was satisfactory)

What I did find interesting was that my LH is almost double that of my FSH, which is indicative of PCOS.  Something I always thought I had but has never been confirmed by any doctor.

Going to the Nuffield tomorrow for our paperwork appointment and then hopefully an idea when we can start.  It looks like it may be closer to February as I'll need to finish this current cycle.

Hope you all had a fantastic new year.

Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Can I join you all please? Not been on FF for ages as we weren't having any tx but due to have our 1st go at IVF this month. How scary Roll on  .  lol

Chickadee


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Happy New Year! Welcome Chickadee. I'm getting treatment at Ninewells too and also starting IVF with this months AF so Good Luck to you and everyone else who's starting soon. There's quite a few of us I think!
Love Vicky xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I will be joining you soon, as I am being referred for IVF at Glasgow.

Hope 2007 is the year for us all


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi to all

wondered if anyone has been to the new clinic in glasgow yet and if anyone can give me some info on it 
thanks 
chip1


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Gang,

Haven't been on in ages as was away on my hols. Had a fab time but can't believe that I'm back at work already   Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas and New Year and is looking forward to the good things to come in 2007.

Looks like there will be a few of us on treatment around the same time; Vicky, Jovi, Brenda, Buster, Chickadee, Agora. Will see you all on the cycling threads in due course then. Lots of luck to all.

Hi Chip1- I'm afraid I don't know anything about the new Glasgow clinic but I think some of the others have either been or investigated it so should be able to help you.

Hi to Kizzymouse too. Good luck to you for 07 as well.

Vicky(MrsR)- fingers crossed for you for good news with the HSG next month. Hope your plan comes to fruition this year whether it's plan B or C! Nice to see you back on the thread too.

Yoda- how was your first Christmas as a Mum? I'll bet little Lewis was spolied rotten, as he deserves to be. Loving the new piccy, he is just so adorable.

Karen- hope you had a fantastic christmas with the boys too.

Must go as that's 5pm and I should really leave work now! 3 guesses what I've I've been doing all day (oops!) ?

Love and hugs to all

Maz x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Had paperwork appointment at the Nuffield today.  So all filled in and we're waiting for AF to start so that hopefully we can get started.  I say, hopefully, as they have a bit of a backlog after Christmas, so it's first come first served.  The fact that we have finished with all the preliminaries is in our favour.

It's not often I'm impatient for AF to start!

Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Evening girls,

Hope you are all ok? Special   to Kizzy. I remember you from the iui thread, how you doin' chick?
Its good that so many of us are havin tx at the same time.

Can anyone tell me if my nurse screening appointment is for paperwork and blood tests? Thats what ai'm guessing as I haven't started AF yet, but no idea really  lol

Did any of you watch Desperate Housewives last night?

Chickadee


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Chickadee,

From my recollection the nurse screening appointment in Edinburgh was to tell us all about the IVF proceedure and to complete all the paperwork. I think I did have a blood test then too but can't remember what it was for. For round number 2 I didn't have an initial nurse appointment I just went straight for my pre-treatment scan and got my drugs and paperwork at the same time. I have had a recent blood test for FSH & LH levels as my last one had been a year ago.

Not sure if any of this is relevant to Glasgow but if you haven't filled in any forms as yet get practising your signature!! There's a lot of them  

Hoe all goes well with the appointement and that AF shows up soon so you can get started.

Didn't watch Desp House the other night I'm afraid as I missed a lot of series 2 so am way behind. I did watch ER though  

Maz x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Chickadee,

At Ninewells, the nurse screening is to get your blood taken and then to make sure that you have signed all the consent forms etc so everything is ready to go.

I received my nasal spray in the post this morning and it has made it all real again, although I have roughly worked it out that E/C etc won't be till 1st week in April if AF plays the game. 

Hi to everyone else, its just a wee quick visit from me as I have the flu so off to bed

X


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for that girls.

Jovi, I got my nasal spray on 23rd Dec. Bit of a surprise as we weren't expecting to start tx til April!! Nice Xmas pressie tho lol... I think (if I'm workin it out right) that my E/C should be toward the end of March...all going well.

Anyway off to do some shopping. Hope everyone has a good day

Chickadee x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Looking for advice: I've to make a decision about which drugs I'm going to take and let the hospital know the first day of a new cycle.  For down regulating I have the choice of synarel nasal spray or postap injection.  At the moment I'm more inclined to go for the injection as it is a 1 off and slightly cheaper.

For stimulation I've narrowed it down to gonal f pre-filled pen or puregon (also a pen).  I'm likely to go for gonal f as it's significantly cheaper.

Does anyone have any experience/advice they could pass on as to which drugs are best, if any?

Thanks

Agora


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Chickadee!!

yeah unfortunately iui hasnt worked for me!
Doc will send a letter away next week to glasgow then I just have to wait for a reply 

think it will be a few months yet!

good luck everyone xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Agora

I used the injections for down regulating and the pen for stimulating.  Dont know what is the best really as I didnt get a choice. Think they are equal success wise    I went to ERI  the pre filled pen is fab!

I am so glad it was successful.  

Good Luck hon whatever you decide- Keep everything crossed for you all.

Kizzymouse  -so sorry - hope you can have another try    

Good luck chickadee  


Hello to all the other scottish girlies.  Sorry need to dash

XXXXX Happy New Year! cant remember if I posted  

Wishing you all the very best for 2007!!!!

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi agora

I didn't get a choice at GRI - I had prostap injection and then was on Gonal F.
Sorry can't really comment but presume they all do the same job and if so then wouldn't the cheaper option be preferable.

Hope you all had a lovely christmas.  We have all been struck by this evil cold virus thats doing the rounds and we are still not 100%.  Boys are still coughing and have mega snot and I am back to work today after being off three days last week.  It's the boys birthday on Friday too so I hope they pick up a bit before then.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Yoda and Karen, thanks for the advice, I think I'm going to go for prostap and gonal-f. We need to look after the pennies and if they all do the same job, we're not paying anymore than we have to. We will be at GRI next time round, _if_ this one doesn't work.

I think we may be delaying the IVF cycle for another month. It was going to be a nightmare at work to get the time off, DH would like to delay it for a month - it's all happened a bit fast for him- and my acu is on a course at the end of February and I'd quite like to be treated throughout my cycle. We've got a few more days before we need to make a final decision.

Agora


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello girls, how are we all now that the festive period is all over and done with?

Im just glad to get back to normal.

Chickadee - Looks like we will be in and around Ninewells at the same time, good luck .  I got my bill in the post today so that will need to be paid before anything else happens. Gee it was so much easier when someone else paid  

Karen - hope the boys have a lovely 1st birthday    

Yoda - Loving your new picture, he is so lovely  

Hi to everyone else that I have missing, catch you all soon

X


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Jovi,    to you too, and all you other lovely ladies

Chickadee x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey ladies

Have you asked your gp's if they will pay for the drugs or part of them.  I have heard of a couple of people on here getting all or part paid by their gp's   Worth a try.

Jovi - I know its scary expensive  owch - nice you are getting it paid hon

Hello to everyone else .  Karen - Yeah hope the boys have a lovely time they are way too cute for words.

Better get back to my housework - thats the only downside   

Good Luck Scottish Lassies 

Luv Yodax


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Just keeping us current ladies

Crap day!!!


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope you're all well. Getting quite excited about the treatment starting again. Should start D/R about the middle of February as long as AF turns up when it should in January.
I am a day off today and it is so miserable outside. Really high winds and pouring of rain, brrrrrrrr! Don't think I'll be venturing very far.
Love and Luck
Vicky xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello girls well got a emai lfrom istanbul it is ok to bleed a bit and if it turns into a full period i have just to stop the pill and cont with the injections. but the bleeding seems to have tailed of its was just a little bit when i wipped (tmi). we i have decided i am going to write a journal all through my tx and pray all through a pregnancy and a birth      then when my baby is big i can let them read it and they will know hard we fought to have them and how much loved and wanted they are. well i am trying to drink 2lt of water per day  but its hard i am peeing all the time was up 3 time peeing last night. I am now going to re-energise my fertility stones i carried them everywhere last time and i did get pg so this time i will get pg and it will stay. positive mental thinking.  think i have been posting on the wrong thread is there another glasgow thread?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya Buster, Nice to see you back on the Scottish thread and so pleased to hear you are keeping really      , glad the bleeding seems to have stopped too. Not sure where you've been posting but I've noticed a new Glasgow thread on the ICSI boards and in the meeting places so you're probably posting in one of those at the moment   The journal sounds a great idea. All the best for Istanbul.

Vicky, shame your day off coincides with the lousiest day of the year. It is miserable (mind you in Edinburgh at the moment there is actually a huge blue sky at the moment ) good to hear you are excited about treatment. I'm feeling a bit more apprehensive about mine as it gets nearer   hope his passes and I 'get with the programme' before I have to start d/r  

Jovi, hope all is well with you? I know what you mean about the bill   I've been started earlier for this cycle and wasn't expecting to have to pay £££ on my VISA 3 days after New Year   I'm hoping just to forget about it for now and start shifting the funds around onto some new 0% cards if I can get them 

Yoda, love the photo of the wee one, he's getting so big these days! Scary how time flies. See from your signature that you're hoping to start again at the end of this year. Hope that in 2008 Lewis gets to be a big brother  

Agora, hope you and Dh have managed to decide what you wnat to do about drugs for this cycle. I'm at ERI same as Yoda and I had no choice apart from Gonal F. Personally I liked the pen as it was easy to use and end result was 2 good embies (just too lazy to stick- took after their Dad    ). Good luck whatever you decide. Here for you if we can help with any other questions.

Karen- hope the boys are much better. Wishing them a very   for tomorrow. They must be getting excited about it by now. Have a great day.

Chip, Chickadee, kizzymouse. Hope all you ladies are well and on course with your treatment plans.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Well ladies,

AF seems to be arriving (a few days late but hey-ho!), so I guess this is it..I'm now officially on the IVF rollercoaster for the 1st time. Hope the rides not too scary and I don't feel ill halfway thru and want to get off...

Chickadee x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope you're having a nice weekend. About to leave for work but thought I'd just pop on to see what's going on. 
Chickadee, good to see that you're starting. Good luck! Keep my fingers crossed for you.
Vicky xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I used to post here for a while last year but haven't posted for ages.  I had IVF at Ninewells last summer but it was cancelled after EC as I was felt to be a high risk for OHSS.  I am finally getting round to having FET and I am hoping to have my frosties put back at the end of this month.  I feel quite apprehensive thinking about the thaw and the 2WW.

Hope everyone is well.


Red


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck Red  

Thanks for the good luck wishes Vicky..hope work was ok

J x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just keeping us current. How's everyone doing?

Karen- did the boys have a great birthday?

Yoda- how's Lewis doing? His new pic is gorgeous!

Red- don't worry you'll be fine! See you on the snowdrops thread for more chat  

Buster- you getting ready for the off? Is it next week you fly to Istanbul? Keepign everything crossed for you this time around.

Chickadee- fingers crossed for you that it's first time lucky. I start injections on sunday so give me a shout if you want to chat about treatment at all.

Vicky- how are you doing? Still waiting for AF? Hope you get started soon.

Hope everyone else is keeping well &     for 2007.

Hugs
Maz x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls well one week tomorrow and istanbul here i come. its getting exciting now although i have had this flu thats going about. snottering and sneezing and looking really cute (not). i will elt yous know the who procedure in istanbul as last time never got it  as you know was cancelled. but waht treatment i did recieve was different from here  i can tell yous. although i can never fault the nurses at GRI they  were totally amazing and i loved them all, its just i had that big disagreement with dr yates. but i think i might write to him now and tell him how wrong he was, because i have been thinking maybe the same thing is happening to other girls so it could help them.
but i will wait now till i come back from istanbul.
hope all is well with  all yous scottish chicks and hope this is out year fingers crossed


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lots of luck Buster xx

Maz thanks for that..will give you a shout if need be.

Hope everyone is ok

J x


----------



## SuperFi (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi!  

I am new to this, I hope you all don't mind me butting in but I was wondering if anyone had any experience of the new Glasgow clinic yet (the GCRM) ? 

We have just found out we need ICSI so are just finding out as much as possible about the options.  

Thanks,

Fiona


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope your all doing fine.
Buster, Good Luck with treatment, keep my fingers crossed for you!
AF arrived yesterday, phoned unit and start D/R on 10th February. Here we go again!!
Speak soon, Vicky xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I wont be joining you for awhile I'm afraid!
Got my appointment thru..3RD OCT 2007!!!!!!!!!!     
Clinic here is gonna write a letter see what they can do and I've to keep phoning to see if there are any cancellations. Pretty gutted as I hoped to start ivf sooner  

Good luck everyone


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Kizzymouse - Sorry that you have to wait so long to get an appointment.    

Buster -   with your treatment in Istanbul, hope you are feeling better soon.

Fiona - Sorry I don't know anything about that clinic, I'm at ninewells.

Mazv- Hope the injections are going OK.

Chickadee- best wishes for your tx.

Vicky - not long now until you start.

Jovi -  , when do you start tx again ?

 to everyone else

I am starting to use OPK's today and then I have to go to the clinic for a scan when I get a positive result.  They will then thaw my     and grow them on for a bit.  I should hopefully have my transfer at the end of next week.

Have to go now as got to get washed and dressed for my acupuncture at 9

Take care

Red


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

Sitting at computer doing 1 fingered typing all wrapped up in a blanket. Who turned the sun off? ~It's pretty cold today compared to recent weeks and boy am I feeling it  How's things around the rest of the country?

Red- hope you had a stress free day today with your accu, will be sending lots of positive vibes     for your    

Buster- good luck in Istanbul, will be thinking of you sweetie. Get well soon

Vicky- great news that you have a date. It'll be here soon and you can get going again. See you on the Valentine thread!

Kizzy- sorry to hear that you've got such a long wait. I know how soul destroying that can be. Just keep phoning them as if it's anything like Edinburgh you won't get a cancellation unless you keep phoning. Beginning of the month is usually best. Good luck

Fiona- welcome to the group  , sorry I can't help out with info on the new Glasgow place either. Wish you well in your journey though.

Chickadee- hope you're keeping upbeat about your cycle. good luck  

Jovi- any news with you? You're very quiet at the minute or are you on holiday? Hope you get started again soon hunny.

Yoda- how's things with you and the adorable Lewis?

Agora - hope you've managed to make a decision about your next cycle are you waiting until March now?

Not a lot new with me apart from now on day 3 of downreg. Doing OK so far but not been drinking enough as noticed yesterday I was really dried out (but that might have been the weather   ). Anyway alternating between cups of herbal tea and dilute lemon squash (can't face plain water and I know I should be drinking milk too but not a huge fan of that either) but trying to time it right so I don't have to pee 3 times a night. It's too cold to be getting out of bed if you don't have to  

Lots of love and luck to all the Scots crew for 2007!

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

I just typed a big ole message and lost it....

Here we go again LOL

Evening ladies,

I am *SO* cold!!

Maz why are you drinking extra milk?  that I am...

Red, I've never tried accu altho I keep thinking about it. Do you find it relaxes you?

Aww Kizzy hun that sucks , hopefully you will get started sooner than you think 

Vicky, not long til ur d/r I'm the week before you and starting to get a wee bit nervous now 

Fiona, like the rest of the girls I can't help you I'm afraid. I'm another Ninewells girlie. (Aren''t there loads of us??)

 to the rest of you lovely ladies

J x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

Chickadee, - I find the acupuncture helps me relax and it also helps me sleep well, I used to wake up about 2-3 times a night before I went.  After I have had acupuncture I usually feel much better but yesterday I felt terrible, thick head and horrible feeling in my stomach (sort of like a hangover).  My Acupuncture guy told me to give it a couple of days and if I didn't feel better to go back.  I felt rubbish for most of the day then when I got home from work I felt great.   I was pleased as its the first time since I have been back at work since by op for my ectopic that I haven't felt exhausted when I got home from work.  I think it is good, it has 2 downsides, it can sometimes be quite sore although that doesn't last long and  its quite expensive £35 a shot !  I've heard of people getting it free from their GP so I asked mine but it was a non starter.

I also use a hypnotherapy CD for IVF which  I think is quite good, it is a lot cheaper than acu.  I have in on my ipod and listen to it on my way to ninewells (not when I'm driving though  ) as I find going to the clinic to see how things are progressing quite stressfull and shutting my eyes and listening to my ipod makes it less.  It also means I can ignore my mum as she usually comes with me as it is difficult for my DP to get time off work for all the appointments.  I know that makes me sound dreadfull as she is kind to come with me but when I get up tight she always seems to manage to say something to me that makes me feel worse ( Not on purpose though ) 


Hope everyone else is doing well, got to go now as just seen the time.

take care

Red


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry Ive not been on for a wee while, work has been driving me mad  

How cold has it been lately!  

Well I'm waiting for my February A/F and then start nasal spray on day 21 so that should be early March I think.  DH has decided that we should try loads of   this month as he still holds the hope that we can do it ourselves  

Hope everyone is well, sorry for the me post but I've just had no time to catch up yet but I will I promise  

Take care and big    to everyone

Jovi x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Mazi: I did decide to hold off for another month, too many problems with work and my acu not being available .  So I'm cd11 at the moment and patiently waiting to ovulate.  Once I know I've ovulated then it's just a countdown to AF and the start of my IVF cycle.

Jovi: looks like we might be cycling at similar times  

Good luck to those of you who are a bit closer to getting started.  I'll be thinking about you.

Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Red,

Glad you are feeling better...
I like the sound of the hypno cd. I tend to get the bus to my hospital visits, (all day travelling for a 15 min appointment! lol) and generally listen to music so maybe the cd would be an idea. Where am I likely to get one? 

Jovi hope the   works for you sweetie.  

Agora   to you for when it all starts

J x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Chickadee,

have sent you a pm with the web address

Red


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for that Red  
J x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girlies
How's it going with you all?
Red-Good luck with transfer. Fingers crossed for you!
Jovi-My DH had the same idea as yours, last month. Didn't work for us but it's good to stay hopefull. You never know, stranger things have happened!!
Buster-Hope you're getting on OK in Istanbul. Good luck!
Chickadee-when do you start D/R?
Hi Fiona, Agora, Maz and Yoda, hope you're all well.
Sorry if I've missed anyone.
Hope you're all enjoying your weekend. I'm about to leave for work and so can't be bothered today. Never mind, it'll be fine once I get there.
Speak soon. Vicky xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Vicky,

I start on my spray on Saturday. Looking forward to getting on with things but am a bit apprehensive about side effects. 

J x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Chickadee
I was really apprehensive about starting too but I really didn't find the spray that bad. I had read about it having a terrible taste so was really dreading it but it was fine really. My sleep was affected a bit and I did get a little tearful once or twice but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting so try not to worry too much. It'll hopefully all be worth it in the end.
Speak soon.
Love Vicky x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurance Vicky. Its the not knowing that I can't cope with  lol Not that I'm a control freak or anything I just like knowing what to expect. Sure it will all be fine...
J x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya girlies

Not been on for a while.  What with the boys having colds and not sleeping and me being ever so tired and then my gran died so we had a funeral to arrange and a house to clear. Feel like I've just got back to normal this week.

Boys birthdays went well, had MIL and my mum and family over in shifts so it was all pretty peaceful.  Boys not really interested in any of their presents (mainly clothes) but did like all the decorations and balloons I put up for them and enjoyed their spongebob birthday cake!  he he

Have changed their routines now so they are both sleeping from 8.30 thru till 7.30 which is bliss!!!!  i have my life back!  Way hay.  I'm even going out for a few beers on Friday after work!  Life is indeed good!!

Hope you are all doing ok.  Not really had a chance to catch up with where you all are at the mo .... sorry!
Congrats to anyone who's had a bfp while I've not been on and big hugs to anyone who's had bad news!  Also greetings to any newbies!  God I am really bad at keeping up on these threads these days.
I am just tired all the time.  Out at 7 to go to work, finish at 3 and then it's keeping the boys occupied till dinner at 5 and then playtime till bath at 8.

Anyway, big hugs to all!!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a quick hi to everyone and this will also keep us current!!

Happy weekend 

Jovi x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi 

Just wanted to apologise if I've upset or annoyed anyone on this thread.

On reading back I appreciate I've rambled on a bit and seeing the lack of posts on here since my post I realise that I assume I have.

Karen


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Karen-C said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to apologise if I've upset or annoyed anyone on this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen

I'm sure you've not upset or annoyed anyone. This thread isn't a particularly busy thread (unlike some others !!) so I wouldn't worry that its because of you that other ladies haven't posted...its only been a few days since your last post....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Karen,

of course you haven't upset anyone, this thread is like that sometimes no-one posts on it for ages.  I posted on it recently but before that I hadn't posted here for about 4 months .


i don't think that I have see any of your previous posts but I wanted to say that your boys look lovely and I find it especially comforting to see people posting on FF that have had a successful outcome.  It helps to keep me positive.

Need to go as on way to work.

Take care

Red


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Karen,

Why would you think you have offended anyone hun? Certainly not me. I would agree with what the other girls have said about it not being a v. busy thread. I used to post on an iui thread that you *HAD* to read daily cos so much was happening and you would lose the plot otherwise! Lol This ones just a bit more relaxed I guess... 

Don't worry

J x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Guys

How is everyone?? Karen I keep meaning to post here for a while dont worry hon some threads are like that we are just chilled and laid back reading everyones news - I am bad for that and dont post myself enough.  I love reading about all the girls going throught tx and giving support if appropriate.  - hope everyone is well.  Maz how is the DR? hon.  Buster not sure if you are in Istanbul but hope all is well. 

Jovi - how goes it ??

Chicadee how are the drugs going?  Hope you are not having too many symptoms.

Red Admiral, Vicky, redcapp, agora, kizzymouse, fiona -  

Karen well done on the sleeping front  

Right better go xxxxx

Look forward to hearing everyones newsXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Yoda,

Drugs ok so far lol. Yukky taste  but only for a bit!  No probs yet anyway...


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL past week just got really busy at work so wasn't able to keep up with all the threads during the day (   ), then been trying to keep up with my numerous cycle buddies. Also got the DIY to get going in the house, so pretty much haven't had a minute to myself!
*
Karen*-  sorry if you thought we'd deserted you sweetie. Not at all; think everyone's just been a bit lazy and not posting this week  So sorry to read about your Gran  hope it wasn't too upsetting to sort out all the house stuff. I remember doing that when my Grandpa died a few years ago and it was such a mixture of emotions clearing out all the stuff which had such memories attached to it. 
On a happier note glad the birthday party went well  , liking the spongebob cake! My colleague at work has her wee boys' 1st birthday party next weekend; just a casual affair. However turns out everyone she invited can make it so there will be 20 babies plus parents  She's having to take the Friday off to arrange everything and is stressed to the max about it now. 
Great news that the boys are sleeping so long now- eventually. Must be bliss to get unbroken sleep of some decent hours at last.

*Jovi*- hope work is a bit less hectic for you these days. How's the  going this month then  Getting plenty ?    We've been condom-ing for weeks now and I hate the things  As if treatment isn't bad enough they make you use condoms too. There goes any glimmer of spontaneity you might have felt in between the hormonal swings 
*
Chickadee*- how's treatment going? Are you sniffing if treatment tastes bad then? Sorry I've been a bit lax on the Valentine thread the past few days too and have lost track of where we're all at. Hope all is well anyway 

*Vicky*- how you doing? Not long to go now until you start. You getting excited yet? I'm counting down until I can start stimms (hopefully Thursday ). Big trauma this weekend though as we're off to the Rugby at Murrayfield with our mates and I'll have to be the sober one  Why is it treatment always interferes with your social life. Last time I was at my sister's graduation the day after ET (and had to miss out on all the champagne  )
*
Red*- glad to hear you're liking the acupuncture and finding it useful. DH wants to get me some sessions for my birthday, to see if it suits me and helps me relax. Might be a bit late for me in terms of it helping success of this cycle but what the heck I'll give it a go (he bought me a reflexology session last year but that was just a bit too painful for my liking; the therapist pressed at the base of my big toe and I nearly shot through the roof  seemingly my thoracic region needed a lot of work    ). You still on for treatment in March? Let us know when you get started again.

*Yoda*- hi hun, hows' you? Busy with the wee one I imagine? He must be getting so big now; his current piccy is just tooo adorable, time for an update I think! I'm doing fine still downregging away (day 15  ). I hate that ERI only scan for stimms on a Thursday so you can be downregging anywhere from 14-21 days. I'll be on day 18 when I scan, so if my lining isn't thin enough by then I'll not be happy  . Such a nightmare trying to arrange time off work when you don't actually know when EC will be. All my staff are trying to use up their hols just now too so I was trying to be evasive with signing off leave as I didn't know when I'd be off. Got so fed up just signed off the lot and decided if I'm off too it's just tough. My boss knows I'm taking sick leave so everyone else will just have to deal with it! 
Oops sorry didn't mean to turn that into a rant 

Best go and check out what mess DH is making in the kitchen for tea now. Hope everyone is well. Will try and catch up in a day or two.

Hugs
Maz x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks girls

I thought me rabbling on about my boys may have offended some of you.  I do appreciate how hard tx is and how it can be upsetting to read about other peoples babies when it doesn't seem to be happening for you.  Been there!  :-(

Hope you are all doing ok and big hugs to everyone.

Not looking forward to work today as I have too much to do and cannot be bothered.

Take care 

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls
Not been on here for a few days so thought I'd check in.
Karen, hope you're OK. I enjoy reading your posts, I like to hear how your boys are doing, you certainly don't offend,but give the rest of us hope as does Yoda. I especially like when you both post so I can have a look at your lovely little boys. They're so cute!
Maz, good luck with Thursday. Hope you get started on the stimms then. I get my scan on day 16 of D/R so am also a bit worried that I won't be ready. I have 10 days holiday left to take before the end of March so have ended up just putting in my holidays for when I think I'll be getting ec and et. Hopefully it'll work out OK.
Chickadee, Jovi, Yoda, Red and anyone else I've not mentioned a big hello.
Speak soon, take care.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Girls

Can i pick your brains please, have any of you any experience with the Nuffield in Glasgow, we have our first appointment with them next week and just wondered if you have any experiences with them

Thanks in advance

Sarah


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Sarah

I'm with the Nuffield.  I'm not very far along with IVF though.  I've had my initial appointment with our consultant, Dr Conway and a nurse for our paperwork appointment.  We hope to start IVF next cycle.  So far I've found them very pleasant and helpful.  I had a similar query here a few months ago and again all the feedback was positive.

Good luck!

Karen: I find it interesting hearing from those on the other side of the fence.  Keep stories of the boys coming!

Agora


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello girlies  

Gees how cold is it today   

Yoda  - I m doing ok thank you for asking.  Waiting for AF to arrive, which should be Sunday/Monday then nasal spray will start on day 21   

Maz - The   has been just grand thank you, you're not getting any more details than that Mrs!  

Karen  - We love hearing all about the boys and remember a problem shared and all that  

Red  - Nice to hear from you again, don't leave it so long next time!

Chickadee, Vicky, Buster, Sarah, Agora and Kizzy    Hope you are all well

Hope it don't snow tonight, hate driving in it!

Take Care

Jovi x


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

hi, i've just joined today and feel like a fish out of water (not very good with computers)

I had iui at the monklands hospital but nil results!!  now on the glasgow royal waiting list, been on 18 mths now, was told it was 16 but it has now jumped to 24 mths GAH!!!!! thinking about going private.

has anybody else been on the long waiting list

lambkins


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi lambkins
As we have unexplained infertility we were told by the consultant at our local hospital that we could not be referred for IVF until we had been trying for three years. I live in the Scottish Borders and my health authority has some sort of deal with Tayside so we need to travel to Ninewells at Dundee for treatment. The waiting list at Ninewells for us is only about 4months but a lot longer for people within the Tayside health authority. It does seem very unfair depending on where you live. If I were in your situation, I would probably wait. 6 months isn't that long. How long would you need to wait if you went private?
Vicky x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Jovi: I think I'm going to be right behind you.  I expect AF on Wednesday (valentines day) and then get my down reg injection on day 20.  Not long to go!

lambkins/vicky: I went privately, we phoned in November and got an appointment very quickly and made the decision to go ahead.  You do have to get lots of tests done and book an appointment with a nurse, all of which can take a bit of time.  After that you're ready to go.  We were slightly slow because of Christmas and we chose not to start in January.  I think if you're lucky you can probably start the next month.

Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey girls,

Just wanted to let you all know that its snowing here  , probably won't lie but never mind! Still sniffing away and hating the taste but no other effects yet so can't complain...

Huge hello to you all and welcome Lambkins

xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Awhhe thats not fair!!! I want some  


Hey Lambkins welcome - good Luck with your TX honey.  

Good Luck to Agora and Jovi starting tx soon  

Hey Birdie - cant answer your question but good luck.  

Vicky 72 - thank you for your lovely comments regarding Karen & I being on this thread, it was so thoughtful of you.  I always feel really welcome over here Scottish Girls rocks  

Take Care All- Hello to all the other Scottish Girls 

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just a thought ..... Were we not Scottish Lassies at one point    think I've lost the plot... or the thread


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

I managed to get a cancellation at Glasgow............so excited!!!  

My first ivf appointment is now 9th May instead of 3rd Oct!!!!!!!  

Very happy with that!

Gives me and my darling a few months to get back on the healthy regime!  

Good luck everyone     

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Kizzymouse. That's fantastic news!! Great that you can get started sooner.

Sorry no time more more personals girls, got to dash as holding interviews this afternoon.

Quick update on me... lining 2.6mm on baseline scan so stimms started today. EC possibly 19th Feb if stimms goes well. Getting excited about it all now!

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

DH and I will have appointment tomorrow at ERI for first chat with consultant about going straight to IVF after 2.5 years ttc (unexplained). Tried to ignore this until now quite successful and am now getting nervous as I feel I am unprepared. I have actually read around IVF and unexplained quite a bit. 
Is there anybody else being treated at Edinburgh? Has anybody an idea why IUI is not even discussed??
We are planning to go private as I am too old for the waiting list ...
Would be nice to hear from somebody in similar situation.

Good luck to you all.

Anne


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

hi everybody..

karen, never feel as if you have offened anybody your boys are gorgeous. I was a great aunt last week (feel old, 3 and waiting to be another aunt (probably tomorrow), a baby is a miracle no matter how they get into the world (gona cry now boo hoo)  but  

kizzymouse, can I ask if your appointment is for a consultation or to start ivf and how you got the cancellation?

Anne, I don't understand why they don't try some women with iui, we had 6 shots of this but nil results, however, works for some.

vicky, we live in lanarkshire area which is a big area so waiting list sooo long, glad you start soon.

hi to everyone else

love 
lambkins xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi gang,

At home now and time to post. Work has been pretty busy this week so it's really interfered with my FF 'work'   . I'll get the heave if they ever find out how much time I spend on FF at work  I didn't discover FF last time round until I was on the 2ww, so just went through treatment 'alone' have no idea how I survived 

*Lambkins*- welcome to FF  sorry to hear about the wait you have at GRI, it's pretty much the same across Scotland. In theory we get a better deal than England as Scotland allow 3 attempts on the NHS however the criteria mean that it's usually about 3 years wait before you even get the first one. Way too long for some of us more mature ladies on here (mind you don't know about you lot but I don't feel a day over 17  ). When I heard the length of the list I opted to self fund straight away. Realise it's a hard decision to make whether to opt for private or not considering you've waited this long already, let us know if we can help at all if you need to talk it over.
*
Anne S*- welcome too! I'm an ERI girl as well. Assuming you are meeting Dr Irvine tomorrow? We are unexplained and got put on list after 2.5 years too. We were told they could offer us IUI while we waited for IVF but that the success rate in unexplained IF is fairly poor relative to the cost. They advised us just to keep ttc and wait for IVF instead. I was still clinging onto the glimmer of hope that it would still happen naturally at that point so agreed just to go straight to IVF. I will warn you that the current list at ERI is about 6-7 months when self-funding so you still have to wait for treatment. Don't even bother with NHS, if you can afford to self fund, as the wait is 3 years plus. Sorry if this comes as a shock but forewarned is forearmed. I had no idea it was that long when I went for my consult and burst into tears in the room (was even unhappier when I found out it was actually 8 months wait at that time). Hope all goes well for you tomorrow. There is an ERI thread on the IVF board so feel free to come and chat to the girls on there too.

*Yoda*- how come you missed the snow It snowed in Edinburgh last night, all gone today though. *in cold though  I waited 35 mins for a bus at ERI today just to get me back to the office. Haven't been able to feel my feet since   How's things with you? Is Lewis coping with the weather just now or are you just staying indoors. You'll have to post a piccy of him all wrapped up in his winter gear. Babies just look sooooo cute when they're all padded up like the Michelin man.

*Vicky*- how's things? Only a couple of days until you start! Hadn't really twigged before that you had to travel so far for treatment. Why don't Borders buy their services from Lothian  Seems daft you have to go all the way to Dundee, must cost a fortune on petrol not to mention the bridge tolls  Hope the weather improves for you and you don't have to travel in the snow.

*Jovi*- spoilsport  wot no gossip? Glad you had fun though!

*Chickadee*- hope d/r is still going ok? Not sure which method I'd prefer stab or snif? I've only been offered the stab, on the whole it's ok apart fromthe occasional bad one that leaves you bruised and looking like a pin cushion  Hard to tell if I'd prefer the bad taste though? Does it improve if you sook chocolate after sniffing   Haven't seen you on the Feb thread for a bit, everything ok?

*Agora*- Hope AF arrives on cue for you. Bound to if it's due on the 14th, just to ruin any chance of a romantic evening planned  Good that you and Jovi will be cycle buddies. You both on the March cycling thread? I'm currently on both the Jan and Feb ones as my cycle kind of spans both time frames. Good luck for this cycle    (you too Jovi  )

*Sarah*- hope the Nuffield appointment goes well. Don't have any personal experience but those that do seem happy with them. Interested to hear how you get on.

*Karen*- how's work going? You sound a bit fed up with it at the moment. Must be hard trying to juggle that with home and the boys. I hadn't even thought about that for the future if I am successful. Just so focused on trying to get a BFP that I haven't even thought about the practicalities of all the stuff afterwards  Will just keep trying to support DH in climbing the corporate ladder so one day I won't have to work (his view is that as I earn more at the moment he'll be the house husband and I can do the full time job  ). Just a pipe dream though as the mortgage won't pay itself. Anyway hope your lovely boys are well and finally over the bug/cold that they had.

*Red* - hope all is well with you. I've decided to join you in the acupuncture lark, figured I'd give it a go. Will let you know how I get on.

Anyway... news from me is that baseline scan was fine (apart from the *3 *cysts they found  , really must stop going for scans, first time round it was fibroids, this time it's cysts, scared it'll be a kitchen sink they find next  ) . Lining was 2.6mm so I'm onto stimms with Menopur, next scan on Tuesday!

Oops when did it get to 8pm ? Must go make tea 

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Well girlies just in from my exercise class   quite hard going but loads of fun! 

Maz all ok with me ta & yeah a bit of choccy works wonders lol. I'll have enough of the jabbin when I start stimming  

Anne, hello & welcome.  

I was right about the snow..its all gone now, just a bit icy. Makes me walk like an old woman  

No time for more personals sorry but hope you are all ok 

x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Lambkins

Its my first IVF appointment, I have done 4 IUIs at Dumfries Fertility Clinic...all failed  
We have to take DP's sample in a week before appointment.

I dont know what will happen on the day? Depending where I am in cycle I am hoping everything will start really soon after appointment but I dont know.

I originally got an appointment for Oct, but I phoned them every week to see if anyone had cancelled and lucky for me on Monday they had!!

When's your appointment?


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Fab news Kizzy...fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Chickadee

Good luck with down regging, I did it with IUI, hot flushes werent fun!!  

Lambkins, meant to say have you tried phoning for a cancellation?
Just keep phoning them...it works!!   Good luck hun x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope you all had a nice weekend.
Maz how's the stimming going? Hope you're coping OK. In answer to your question the other day I think patients from the Borders region used to be referred to Edinburgh but because of the waiting list situation, it got changed to Dundee. It's not been too bad travelling up there, just glad I'm not driving!Hope you don't mind me asking but I noticed you said you had a fibroid and wondered if the hospital had mentioned that this could have been a cause of your chemical pregnancy? I read that fibroids can cause this and I was told I had a fibroid when I got scanned last time and wondered if that may have been the cause of mine. Got lots of questions to ask them when I go back!
Chickadee-How's the sniffing going? I started mine on Saturday and feel OK so far although I got very hot in Asda today and thought I was going to pass out!
Yoda-how are you? Another lovely photo of Lewis, he's so cute!
Kizzymouse-May will be here before you know it!
Jovi,AgoraHope your AF's arrive on time so you can get started soon.
Anne, Karen, Sarah, Red and anyone else I've forgotten, Hi hope you're well.
Better get a move on. Off to weight watchers now and I better have lost!
Speak soon 
Vicky xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls I'm not normally on this thread but I just wanted to say FANTASTIC news to Kizzy!  I'm so chuffed you finally got that cancellation! and May 9th is not that far away sweets.........WELL DONE!!!

Good luck to everyone  

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vicky thats goods that you've started  , Not so good about the hot flushes in Asda!   Gotta say I've had nothing like that..so far.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Guys,

How's it going with everyone?

Vicky- glad that you are underway at last, know what you mean about the heat though   I was wondering why I kept waking up in the mornings absolutely roasting until I remembered I was going through a chemical menopause! Still came in handy the other week when the weather was so cold  
About the fibroid... I didn't know I had one until I was scanned for my first IVF, turns out I have 2 but only one of them is really noticeable (3.7mm). Looks like a football on the screen though   , Dr said it's just cos the image distorts. Seemingly mine is positioned at the top of my uterus and doesn't interfere with the development of the lining so ERI say it's nothing to worry about and will not affect outcome of IVF. I have my doubts but what can you do  Wasn't aware about fibroids increasing chances of chemical pregnancies though so must have a read up on that. Keeping everything crossed that this time round I get a beta level above 50   

Chickadee- how's the downreg going for you? Good that you are symptom free at the moment too. Must admit I'm never really sure if I have symptoms or not. I get stressed and crabbit anyway without doing IVF, so never sure if I'm just blaming my foul moods on the drugs instead     Still gets you tea and sympathy from DH every time   I just remind him that all he has to do is 'perform' into a cup    

Kizzy- great news you got the cancellation! It's the waiting that's often the hardest part isn't it? Hope all goes well at appointment.

Anne- how did everything go at ERI last week? Hope you've got a definite plan now and a date for treatment. It'll come round soon  

Yoda- thanks for the updated photo! Lewis just gets cuter and cuter!

KarenC- you must be working too hard! Haven't heard from you all week. Hope all is well with you and the boys.

 to all the other Scottish girlies, hope you are all well. Buster are you still around? Not heard from you in a while, is everything ok? Sending you a huge  if you are in need of one.

Maz x

P.S. forgot to say had my scan this morning. Day 5 of stimms yesterday and today lining is 6.9 and I've got 8 follies over 10, biggest is 15.4   so looking good for EC possibly on Monday   Quite excited about it!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Marv - glad to hear stimming is going well, not long now until you are on the 2ww.  I have a fibroid as well, my consultant says it is in a position that doesn't interfere with the lining of my womb although it may have caused my right fallopian tube not to work properly and been the cause of my EP.  Anyway, he says shouldn't worry to much about the fibroid as they are very common and lots of women have them and never know, its just cause we get scanned so much we are aware of everthing in that area of our bodies.  Hows the acupuncture, I went today.  I have been finding mine really sore recently.  I have been told that as your body gets more used to the acu, it channels the energy more efficiently.  My theory was that he deliberately never made it sore at the start because if it hurt like it does now I would never have gone back.  

Chickadee - did you get the CD ?  Have you started stims yet ?

Jovi -    see I made it back before 4 months   Not long before you start sniffing.

Kizzymouse- glad you got a cancellation, its awful the amount of waiting for have to do isn't it.  

A big   to every Scottish girl I have missed. 

My   arrived today, so I am all set now to have natural FET this month, I reckon I should have ET on or about the 2 March.    Anyone  here going to be on the 2ww at the same time ?

Anyway better go

Take Care

Red


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Maz - looking good hon for Monday & 8 follies  

Red A - All the best for your FET  I am hoping to have this done in Dec - so will be rooting for you  

Welcome sweetpea   How are you doing?  Where are you in tx? 

Vicky - All  the best for Saturday   bet you cant wait to get started 

Kizzy - yeah may will be here soon enough.. the months are just flying in  

Chickadee how are the drugs?? You seemed to have escaped the symptoms.  I found drinking gallons of water helped me.  I didnt have too many symptoms either.  But morning sickness right the way through.    small price to pay though   

Jovi/ Agro - bet you cant wait to get going guys.   

Hey Anne S .... I used to get tx at ERI.  I called last week they said the wait was only 6 months   who knows     I tried to get iui .  They just told me theu didnt offer it..    Do you think it might be because its cheaper and they wont make as much money?? Maybe its not as successful.  Hope you get something sorted soon  

Buster.  Where are you sweets.  Been missing your chat  

Sarah   Lambkins  Congrats on becoming a great Aunt, fingers crossed for your very own some time soon  

Karen honey... How are the boys doing?? My little Lewis seems to be bothered by his gums but nothing yet its been weeks now  

Hello to all the other Scottish Lassies - my apologies if I have missed anyone  

Love

YodaXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Just a quickie... (dont'cha just love them..  hehe)

Maz thats great news honey. Hope it all goes ahead on Monday  

Red yeah I got the cd, not sure how beneficial it will be, but at least its half an hours quiet 'me' time   
Not started stims yet- got baseline scan on Mon, so see what happens from there.

Yoda I'm getting on fine with my drugs...altho DH reckons I look like I've got a cocaine habit when I'm sniffing!!!   Cheeky!

Off to bed soon as I'm shattered

J x

p.s could that be a symptom?? lol


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww thanks Sweetpea, nice of you to drop by   Good luck with your last iui, hope you dont need to come over to this thread in the nicest possible way  

Happy Valentines everyone  

My partner Mark and I have been together for 4 years today!!!  

Really hoping this is our year for 2 to become 3 ( or 4 if we're really blessed!!)

Good luck everyone, sorry I'm not up to speed on where everyone is yet


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi girlies

Not been on much - not been feeling too great.

Was out at the in-laws for dinner on Sunday and felt ill Sunday night - was sick as a dog and had a headache ever since.

Took yesterday off work as had period from hell.  Honestly thought I was bleeding to death - think I went through a whole big box of tampax yesterday! Not good.  Seems to have died down againt today but still got a bit of a headache!!!!

Apart from that I am fine!  Got lovely card, bottle of champers and book from DH this morning for valentines day so will need to rush out after work and get him something (was in bed for most of the day yesterday!!!) :-(

Boys are doing great but worrying me greatly as they don't seem to understand yet what the word NO means!!!  God, they are into everything!  Can't imagine what things are gonna be like when they are actually walking and running off in different directions!  aaaargh.

Got their feet measured on Saturday so they have their first pair of big boy shoes!!!!  Awww, they look so grown up ... bless them!!!

Getting a new pooter at work today and hoping I am not going to be too busy.

Yoda, how old is Lewis now hon?  Poor wee mite eh?  YOu wish all their teeth could just come through in the one go.  Euan has eight now and Ryan 7.  They look sooooo different with teeth after you've been looking at lovely gumsy smiles for so long.

Kizzymouse - happy 4 year anniversary hon!!!!  Have a lovely day.

LOL at chickadee with your cocaine habit hon!!!

Sorry no more personals (what a poor show eh) but I just can't keep up with you lot.  I tell you, my brain is mush and this bl**dy headache has made it even mushier.

Hope you are all doing ok and apologies to all I have missed.

Big hugs to you all and will pop on later to see if I can catch up properly.

I think in order to respond to everyone on here I would have to write everything down. I am soooooo rubbish.

Take care girlies

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

AF appeared as expected this morning.  Bit sad, as that was last hope for a natural BFP, but if it's not happened by now it likely never will, so off to IVF we go.  I phoned the Nuffield this morning and arranged my day 20 appointment for scan and prostap injection.  It's all getting a bit real now!

Agora


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

hi everyone  , sorry i've not been on for a while, got another new nephew   9lb and very cute..dreaded AF showing up any day now, can feel it GRRRR!!!! so having a glass of red.

hope you all had a nice valentines day, DH been away for 6 weeks so it was good having him back home on valentines nite, although it was 1am he came home, still megga glad he home.

hope you all doing well 

lambkins xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

just a quick reply to say that my appointment went well. Only we are now on the road to privately funded IVF and I find it hard to get my head around that. I read this thread and the ERI one, a great help! But I find it hard to get organised and answer in detail. I try to ween myself off my FF adiction   a little, as I need some distance and time to make up my mind. Am trying to figure out whether we really want IVF or whether we might go straight for adoption. I will be in touch though.

Thanks and     foryou all!

Love

Anne


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey guys,

Lambkins, thats great news about your nephew. Hope you are still enjoying having ur DH back home  

Anne good luck with your decision making.

'Me update'- was at hospital for my baseline scan today. Gotta go back for another scan on Thurs as my lining is still too thick!! Let you know how I get on then.

Hope you are all well, too tired to do many personals...sorry.

P.s is anybody as excited as me that Hotel Babylon is back on tv? lol


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
How's it going?
Chickadee-Hope your lining is thin enough when you go for your next scan. That's what I'm dreading. I go for my baseline on Monday which will be day 16 of sprays so hope it's been long enough.
Maz-How are you feeling after EC? Read on the other thread that you got 7 eggs which is really good. Good luck with transfer tomorrow. Sending you lots of    
Anne-Good luck with whatever decision you make.
I am feeling really down today. Spent the weekend up at my sisters' who is now five months pregnant. This morning I went walking with my friend who is due in three weeks. I then met my other friend for lunch who is due in 2 weeks. I think I've spent too much time with pregnant women recently! I am so jealous! Anyway, enough. These sprays are making me feel so emotional!
Speak soon.
Vicky xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vicky,

Thank god its not just me! I have been so weepy today and its pi**ing me right off! Still I guess I can't complain too much as this is the 1st side effect I've really had. I was on day 16 when I had my scan...hope you get a better result than me hun. Good luck!

J x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

SORRY!!! Maz good luck honey xx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Chickadee-How did the scan go today? Hope you're now ready to rock 'n' roll with those injections!
Maz-Sorry, I read your post wrong the other day, transfer's today for you. Hope it all went smoothly. My fingers are tightly crossed!
Hope the rest of you are doing fine. Speak soon.
Vicky xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Vicky

Scan was good, start on my injections tomoro & back for another scan next Fri. Hope it all goes well for you on Monday

J x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick note from me..... will try and catch up with personals at the weekend.

All went well today and got 2 x 8 cell Grade 2 embies on board   So now officially on the 2ww  Going back to sofa now for some R&R but will speak soon.

Vicky & Chickadee- glad to hear that your cycles are going well now. Not too long for you both until you get to EC. Good luck    

Love to all will catch up soon

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Great news Maz- well done you!   Take it easy xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Maz - Great news,         for 2ww.  Meant to ask, hows the Acupuncture going ?

Chickadee and Vicky -  hope you both doing OK with TX and not feeling to hormonal.

A big   to everyone else.

I started using my OPK's yesterday and I reckon I will get my surge next Monday or Tuesday so ET should be Friday or Saturday next week     Feel OK at the moment but know when it gets nearer the time I will start worrying about my     surviving the thaw.  I am off work on holiday (3 weeks  ) now so  just need to try and relax, I am away to Arran to a house hotel for a couple of days pampering on Sunday, so lets hope it helps me to be super relaxed and deal well with whatever happens over the next couple of weeks.

Anyway better go now as off to the hairdressers today and maybe a bit of retail therapy. 

Take Care

Red


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Chickadee   Hope injections go well today!

Thanks Red. Not long for you until transfer hopefully. Lots of      for your snowbabies    that they come through the thaw ok. Where are you going to on Arran? If it's the Auchrannie you'll have a fab time I took DH there for his 30th (a few years ago   ) and we had a great time. Very relaxing  
The acu has gone well, been a bit sore but certainly hitting all the right spots. Difficult to tell if it does anything though as it's not like I'm trying to treat an ache or pain. Can't say I feel more relaxed after it, but it definitely causes sensation in the nerves so must be doing something   Had a session straight after ET yesterday and got needles in the ears, head and face   , also got 2 gold balls stuck in the holes in my ears too - very weird! But what the heck worth trying something different and if I get A BFP I'll be ecstatic  . Hope all goes well for you in the next few weeks  

Love to all the other Scottish girlies
Maz x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Maz-Glad transfer went fine for you. Wishing you loads of luck and hope those embies are burrowing in!
Chickadee-How are you feeling? Less emotional I hope. Good luck with the stimms and scan next week.
Red-Hope all goes well for you next week, enjoy your pampering time away.
How are the rest of you girls? What are you all up to this weekend?
I'm doing ok. Not feeling quite as emotional as I've been over the last few days. Thank God! Got AF just now, but very light, hardly anything there. Does anyone know if this is quite normal on the spray? I'm sure last time my period was a normal bleed. Have a horrible feeling my lining won't be thin enough when I go for baseline scan on Monday and I'll have to make that blinking 3hr journey again later on in the week. Oh well, it'll all be worth it in the end!
Speak soon
Vicky xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I've a Scottish Chat organised for tonight at 9pm in the chatroom in the Garden subroom.  

Do come along if you fancy a blether.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Cool how long does it last ?  I'll try and get on honXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Heyyyy Yoda,

it'll go on until you wanna leave


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

i'LL TRY AND GET ON BUT dh WILL HASSLE ME TO GET OFF!! SO MIGHT JUST BE A QUICK ONE


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Good Luck to all Scottish Girlies Keeping everything xed for you Maz  

I'll try and do more personals soon 

Luv YodaXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Vicky,

How'd it go today hun?

J x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Chickadee
Baseline scan went fine yesterday. Was so positive I'd have to go back later on in the week, but lining was thin enough so start stimms on Friday. They've doubled the dose so fingers crossed that the follicles will grow this time. How are you doing? Hope you're getting on OK with the injections. Do you have action scan this Friday? Hope it goes well for you.
Maz-How's the 2ww going for you? Hope you're staying positive!
Yoda-You have the cutest wee boy! He's growing fast.
Hope the rest of you girls are doing fine. It's quiet on here just now.
Speak soon.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Girls


Just to let you know that DH and I have finally came to the end of our fertility treatment, after 6 years and 9 months of trying we have no family.

3 miscarriages, 9 months of Clomid, 3 IUI, 2 IVF, 1 ICSI we have exhausted all routes.

Our hearts are breaking but thnaks for the support in the past.


Ali


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

HI Girls

Used to post on here a while ago.

Ali don't know if you remember me but when I seen your post I just had to let you know that I was thinking of you and DH, that was such a hard decision you have both had to make.  I know people who have given up on fertility treatment and had a miracle happen on their own, I really hope this happens to you both after everything you've been through.

Good luck to all the other girls who are going through treatment just now and congratulations to those who have got positives.

I do recognise a few names on here from before.  As you can see our little(not so little) one is now 5 1/2 months old and is a handfull.  We had his christening on Sunday and it was a great day.  Will look in all you all more from now on.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ali,

So sorry to hear that things didn't work this time either and that this is the end of the road for you. Hope you and DH are able to find peace and enjoy your lives together. Thinking of you 

Love
Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Ali,

I don't know you but can appreciate how difficult your journey has been, and how hard it must have been to come to your decision. I hope you & ur DH find happiness and peace together.

Vicky thats great news. Jags are ok really & yeah I am back for my scan on Fri. 
My mum has just been offered a new council house and needs to be moved for Monday. How busy am I gonna be over the next few days!?! Still takes my mind off tx I guess.

Take care girls
J x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Ali,  Just wanted to wish you and DH all the best for your lives together.  It is really hard to come to the decision to call it a day.  I guess there just comes a time when you say enough is enough  

Michelle - Welcome back  

Maz  - Still got fingers crossed for you  

Hi to everyone else Ive missed and I know there is loads, sorry  

Take care 

Jovi x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Ali
I'm so sorry things haven't worked out the way you both desperately wanted. Don't know what to say to help you Ali, just that I really feel for you both.
Vicky xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Guys 

Nice to meet you!!

I think I have met some of you before, on ERI link.

I was at ERI today and told I strongly need to consider IVF.

See last msg on ERI link.

I have so many questions etc.

My first is;

Is the first cycle of IVF free on NHS or do I have to pya straight away, my Dr, Dr Duncan said he would discuss this at our next meeting in July at ERI.

I am quite naive to all of this so sorry if the above is a stupid question??

Cheers

Neave
x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Ali - Wishing you and your DH the best for the future  


Vicky and Chickadee- glad to hear your TX are going well, sending you    for the stimms.

Maz- how are you doing ?  Lots of         for the 2ww.  Have you gone   yet ?  Or are you Mrs Calm ? 

Michelle - Love your pic, he looks gorgeous

A big   to all the other Scottish girls.

I am back form my holiday on Arran, it was lovely,  it was very relaxing and just what I needed.  Unfortunately I still haven't got my surge yet   but I will be having a big talk with my body today as I informed it 2 weeks ago that it was to be on Tuesday so we could have the transfer on Saturday    I wanted the transfer on a Saturday as it saves my DP taking a day off work.

Anyway will keep you all up dated,

Take care

Red


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ali - All the very best for the future  .  You just never know hon  

Red A - Glad you had a lovely time.  I'd love to visit Arran is it nice?

Maz, Chickdee, Vicky, red anyone else going through tx good luck   

Neave welcome honey   

Jovi, Buster  

Michelle -   

Hello to everyone else better get back to my work xx will try and get on soon XX


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
It's very quiet on here just now.
Neave-Hi and welcome. Just read your signature. That's a really long waiting list at ERI. Very depressing. Will you be able to go private?
Red-Hope you got your surge and have had transfer. Good luck!
Chickadee-How did your action scan go? Lots of big follicles I hope. Are you hoping for EC and ET this week?Hope you got your mum moved in OK.
Maz-How are you coping? Not long now 'til you test. Fingers crossed for you!
Buster-Not heard from you in ages. Hope you're doing OK.
Yoda, Jovi, Karen, Agora and anyone else I've forgotten a big hello to you all.
I'm doing OK. Finished on Friday for two weeks holiday so hoping I'll have collection and transfer within these two weeks. Had a really lovely relaxing day yesterday. Went for a swim/lunch at Peebles Hydro with a bunch of friends. £25 for the day including a 3 course lunch which was delicious. I also had a facial. Came home feeling so chilled out. It was great!
Speak soon.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL for days. Just not had a good time of it this past week  , had the day from hell yesterday with constant back cramp. Thankfully am completely symptom free today and my mood is a million times better than it's been in the past 3 days. On the down side I'm convinced it'll be a BFN for me tomorrow  Just waiting to get it official so I can get on with life again as it really does feel as if everything is on hold when you cycle. I just can't wait to get my sanity back     

*Vicky*- glad you're off for 2 weeks so can get some rest, you've started stimms already haven't you? Hope all is going well  . The day at Peebles Hydro sounds fab, my cousin did that for her birthday a few months ago and loved it. I haven't been there in years but might just give it a go one weekend as it's a really reasonable price.
*
Chickadee*- how's the cycle going for you? How many follies did you have on Friday? Hope your Mum got on okay with her house move and you didn't overdo things 
*
Jovi*- good to hear from you! You almost ready for your next cycle now? Lots of     

*Yoda*- how's the wee man? Love his new pic! Rolling onto his tum already. Give it a few weeks and he'll be off like a shot and you'll have to grow some eyes in the back of your head   

*KarenC*- how are the twins doing? Getting up to all sorts of mischief I'm sure 
*
Red*- glad to hear you had a fab time on Arran. I love the island it's one of my favourite places in Scotland as I spent a lot of time there in my late teens early twenties. Any word yet on when FET will be? Hope you can get it arranged so that DP can be there too 

*Neave*-  and welcome to the Scottish girls too. Have chatted to you on the ERI link as well. You get 3 free cycles on the NHS in Scotland but the waiting list is usually years long, which is why most of us opt to pay for treatment if we can afford it. Think the decision really rests on finances and age, as a lot of us on here aren't getting any younger! (sorry girls but it's true   )
*
Michelle*- nice to see you back  Glad to hear you had a wonderful day for the wee one's christening.

*Agora*- how are you doing hun? You should be cycling sometime soon? Good luck   

*Ali*- thinking of you and DH, hope you are both surviving your recent devastating news 
*
MrsR*- sorry I missed the Scottish chat night, I was still exhausted after EC/ET and spending most of my time on the sofa. Hope to make the next one if you host it.

Right must go and catch up with the cycle buddies and see what the news of the day is.

Love and  to all

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Just a quick reply for Maz & Vicky as I am shattered!!

Scan went ok on Fri..got about 10 follies but they are a bit on the small side, so back to Ninewells tomoro to see if they measure up ok now. The move wasn't TOO bad. Had a nice relaxing bath when I got in  

Vicky are you in on Fri for your scan?

Maz, glad to hear you are feeling better. Lots of luck &     

Sorry I've not mentioned any1 else. Hope you are all good. Take care

J x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I found this part of the board today and wondered if you would mind me joining in? I've only fairly recently started posting on FF but am finding it a lifeline in terms of keeping my sanity while awaiting treatment! I see a few people referring to the ERI link but haven't worked out where I can find this, can someone help out please? I found it particularly scary when I noticed that Neave has just been referred to the ERI list and they're now saying it's a 4 year wait for NHS funding. We were referred to the NHS list in September 2006 and at that time the wait was stated to be '3+ years', but when my friend was referred in May 2006 it was stated to be 2 years. It seems to be increasing at an alarming rate! I decided I couldn't bear that kind of wait, especially as at our last appointment the Consultant said our recommended route would be IVF, so without further discussion we jumped in and self-referred, though we still have an 8 month wait from time of self-referral to treatment 
Which leads me to a question - at our last appointment before self-referring we were advised to come back after my HSG, though we knew the results of that were largely irrelevant. Can anyone suggest whether we should return for an appointment, because as I say, we've already self-referred for treatment so I'm not sure whether there's anything else the fertility centre can offer - any thoughts?

Anyway, good luck to everyone and hope this is a good year for us all   

Best wishes,
Elaine 

​


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Elaine,

Dh and I are also at ERI - just wrote you a long reply -only to loose it when I tried to copy you a link for the ERI thread. Hope this works :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73250.0

I am not brilliant with navigate around the website , but am sure someone will correct me (please!), if I am wrong or the link does not work. Ones you have posted on a thread yourself, you can find it again via your profile.

We had a similar experience than you - NHS waiting list way way too long , especially because I am too old - 36, 3 years waiting would mean they would take me off th list as women older than 39 are not treated on the NHS (in this area). So we are now on the private waiting list, IVF treatment scheduled for September. 

As to your question: I am not sure. It would probably be better to ring them and ask?? I can see why you are not seeing a lot of reason to go back. i found it quite frustrating to drag myself to all these appointments - and it took forever.

Anyhow, i am just about to post on the ERI thread. Hope to see you there! 

Scottish Girls: have not posted for a while. Have not made any decisions regarding treatment and what treatment and whether to go through it or 'just' adopt. 
I am posting my questions on the ERI thread now, please feel free to read and give me your thoughts.

All the best to you all 

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Yoda- Arran is lovely, I would recommend it.

Chickadee and Vicky    for your tx.

Mazv -  Any word yet ?  I'm keeping everything crossed for you.       

A big   to everyone else.

My surge finally came on Thursday but as my clinic is closed on a Sunday it is no go for us this month   My    are all only 1 day old so they would have needed to be defrosted on the Sunday and transfer would have been one day this week.  Unfortunately for me my clinic closes for a week in April and it looks like that would be the week I would need ET in April so it looks like I am going to have to wait until May.  I am so p****d off. 

Anyway better go,

Red


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Red-No wonder you're ****** off. That's so disappointing. Roll on May!
Chickadee-Hope scan goes well today and those follicles are nice and big now. My next scan is Friday, so I'm hoping for a nice amount of follicles. I'm really worried that I haven't responded again but have felt a few niggles in my tummy this time round so hopefully they're growing OK.
Elaine-Welcome! This site is great. I don't know what I'd do without it. People not in our situation just don't understand. I was visiting my in-laws a couple of weeks ago and my mother-in-law asked how treatment was going. At that point I'd started my down regulating spray. She asked me if it had worked and if I was now pregnant! I thought she was just being a bit thick but i've spoken to loads of people who just don't understand the concept of IVF.
Maz-The wait is nearly over!     
Anne- 
Hello to everyone else.
Vicky xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Just a quick post to let you know it was a  for me today. Thanks everyone for your support, means a lot to me 

Good luck to Vicky & Chickadee for this cycle. Hope you both have a much better outcome  Will be back to catch up with personals tomorrow, just not got my head screwed on at the moment 

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maz
I'm so sorry. Absolutely gutted for you.
Vicky x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

So sorry Maz   a hug is all I can offer.

I had my scan today.  It showed one small cyst, that they think is endometriosis, and are not concerned about and I had my injection of prostap.  It's official then, I've started IVF!

Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww Maz I am so sorry honey  

Vicky good luck on Fri. I am in on Thursday for E/C. Bit scared now lol 

Thats good news Agora.

Red that totally sucks. Poor you! Damn clinics and their holidays. Do they not understand how important this is??

Hi Anne & Elaine  

Anyway take care girls

J x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Maz was thinking of you today... just jumped on to find out... I am so very sorry Maz, I hoped this would be it hon   .  I hope when the time is right you will have another go....   Your time will come sweets      


Elaine - Anne is right on with the ERI thread.. ,  on the message board index look for ivf chit chat it is within this.  All the very best with your tx.   I used to post on this thread  



Red that is pants you are having to wait    May isnt too far off now though...   thanks for the info re Arran- think I'll visit during the better weather  

Agora - You must be really excited to get started at last   Good Luck  

Chickadee - Keep us posted with the follies  

Vicky - How are you doing    hope tx is going very well  

Caroline Anne - I would deffo recommed going ahead with IVF/ICSI - ERI are fab in my opinion, you will be in the best hands hon.  Any questions fire away.

Jovi - Where are you    what you been up to??

Neave - hey honey we spoke on the ERI thread before welcome back again  

Ali  


Buster - How are you ?  How did Istanbul go

Karen howz you & boys sweets  

I better get on...


Love to all Yodaxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Hope everyone is good today.

Caroline Anne - thanks very much for the link and your helpful comments. I think I might write to the clinic rather than ring because Dr. Irvine's secretary can be a bit challenging to deal with on the phone  

Red - which clinic are you at? That's a dire situation when their holidays get in the way of your treatment   What a nightmare, but hopefully it will be worth the wait   

Vicky - hi and thanks for the welcome. You're only too right about people not understanding. I was telling someone about my friend's plight recently - she desperately wants children but her husband isn't sure at all - and the person I told said she should just come off the pill and get herself pregnant and he'd just have to accept it! If only it were that easy eh?  

Maz - really sorry things haven't worked out for you this time    Hopefully it will be your time soon   

Chickadee - hi and great name  

Yoda - hello and thanks for confirming that link.

Well I'm going to have a quick look around on the ERI link before phoning in on-call tonight, yuk   Too tired for work tonight  and got family coming to stay for next couple of nights. Having guests also probably means I won't be around as much, so hopefully catch up with everyone in a few days. 

Goodnight all,
Elaine


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Maz,

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that it was not your time, look after yourself and DH

Hi to everyone, sorry it's just a quickie today    Start nasal spray tomorrow and to be honest (I'm so sorry for this comment....) I'm not bothered at this moment in time maybe because its the 3rd time and I'm trying to protect myself  


Catch you all later

Jovi x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Maz-Hope you're OK and DH and you are taking care of each other.
Jovi-I can totally understand your comment. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky.
Agora-Good luck!
Chickadee-Hope EC goes smoothly. Good luck! Do you know when you're getting ET?
Elaine-Hope you have a nice few days with your family.
Yoda-Hiya,hope you're fine.
Hello to the rest of you!
I'm doing fine apart from these blinking headaches. They are constant, I could scream!
Speak soon.
Vicky xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Jovi: keeping fingers crossed it works for you this time.  Hope you start to feel a bit better about starting.

Vicky: hope headaches disappear soon

Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jovi   &   for this time around.

Vicky, sorry to hear about the headaches sweetie. Have a scream!! Its not gonna do any harm...
E/T should be Saturday morning all things going well. Have my 1st day of 1ST AID refresher training on Sat too  

Thanks Elaine, enjoy the next few days. Hope you have a great time.

Hi Yoda, Karen and all the other Scottish girls

J x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I am so so mad with Ninewells yet again   

I have been trying for 3 weeks to get hold of the unit manager to ask about when I am getting Metformin to take with this 3rd cycle.  I emailed her back in December to confirm they were supplying it along with the other drugs required.

She called me today finally and said oh you were meant to have started that in November, we sent you a letter.  I said eh no I was under the impression you were sending it to me along with the nasal spray and instructions how and when to take it.  She quickly said oh I'll call you back.

So now I am waiting wondering should we go ahead without the drugs? Delay the cycle? or just tell them give us our money back you bunch of useless   

I would have to rearrange me holidays with work yet again  (they weren't please 1st time!) Also I can't afford to waste this cycle.

Sorry for the me post but I am raging!

Jovi x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Maz-  I'm so sorry to hear your news    I was really hoping that it was going to work for you this time.

Elaine - I'm at Ninewells in Dundee.  Thanks for your comments hopefully it will be worth the wait.

Jovi -  So to hear you are having a hard time, its really infuriating when mistakes are made with your treatment.    Speaking to other people who take met, it seems to be normal practise that you take it for a few months before you start treatment.  I wouldn't like to advise you what to do but I suppose it depends on if you believe the met will improve the quality of your eggs.  Why don't you ask people on the med thread for any success stories?  I think some People on the FET after OHSS have had met with some success.  

A Big   to all the other Scottish girls.

Red


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Chickadee- Been thinking about you this morning. Hope EC went OK today and you're not in too much discomfort. Good luck for Saturday.
Jovi- What a nightmare. Going through treatment is bad enough without this botch up. Did the unit manager phone you back? What's happening with this cycle? Hope you're still able to do it this month.
Red- How are you feeling after your disappointment? Not too long 'til May.
Maz- Hope your OK. I'm thinking about you.
Hope all you other girls are doing fine.
I'm feeling really anxious about going for my action scan tomorrow. I'm so worried that I've not responded again to the drugs and it ends up getting abandoned. Well, I'll find out tomorrow I suppose.
Take care, girls.
Vicky xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Justa quickie to say that EC went ok today.Got home at lunchtime and have spent all afternoon in bed  
Just waiting on the embryologist calling tomoro now...

sorry no personals but hope everyone is good!

J x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Jovi: I am so furious for you.  Obviously mistakes happen, but this is your life they're messing with.  I hope at the very least you get a huge, grovelling apology.  Let us know what happens.

Vicky: good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Chickadee: glad EC went OK.  Good luck for tomorrow

I've had a few headaches, but after acu yesterday am now feeling great, so long may it last!


Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Mornin' ladies

Vicky hope your scan went/ goes well today. Lots of luck &   

Agora glad to hear your acu helped you. Keep feeling great!

Jovi whats happening with you and your situation? Have they sorted something out for you? Hope so...

Well the embryologist called this morning to say they had collected 16 eggs and 14 have fertilised. In tomoro for my transfer and should be able to freeze some too..fingers crossed.

Hope everyone has a good day

J x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Chickadee,

Just busting your thread to say CONGRATES on 14 embries and I hope all goes well in ET tomorrow. Take it easy and look after yourself         

M x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

aww thanks Misky


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Chickadee that's brilliant on getting 14. Good luck for tomorrow! I'm just back from Ninewells. Scan didn't go all that well today. Yet again, even with the higher dose of Gonal F, I've not responded very well. I have two follicles at 15, two at 12, one at 11 and 3 or 4 under 10. I'm going back for another scan tomorrow morning and possibly rescan Monday or EC Tuesday depending on how the two lead follicles do. I am so pi**ed off. I spoke to the consultant who was very nice and did reassure me with the fact that I did have a biochemical pregnancy last time with the IUI and that this was promising. My lining is also quite thick(over 10) which she said was good.
Got a text last night from my friend to say she had just given birth to a baby boy then when we came out the hospital today I received a text from my other friend's husband to say she had just had a baby girl. Happy for them all of course but this has just highlighted to me how utterly useless I am AND I'm going to be 35 on Sunday which another friend happily reminded me last week that I wasn't getting any younger. Sorry for this me post but I'm just so, so, so pi**ed off.
Speak soon.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon eveyone 

Just popping on to see what the chat is....

*Chickadee*- fantastic news that you got so many eggs and embies. Well done you . all the best for Et tomorrow and then the lovely 2ww  Will be thinking of you and sending lots of   

*Jovi*- so sorry to hear about the pallava with Ninewells. cant' believe they've done this to you  Really hope that everythign gets sorted out for you and you are able to cycle with confidence. Sending you oodles of    because you need it 

*Vicky*- have a hug hun  you sound a bit cheesed off. The good news is that you do have some developing follies and they should still do the trick. Keep believing in them   . It only takes one embie. keepign everythig crossed for you for Monday. Try and enjoy your birthday on Sunday  and just remind yourself that it's 21 again    

*Agora*- glad the acu is helping but  about the headaches. Drinking loads of water is supposed to help  Hope all is going well otherwise.

*Red*- so sorry that you couldn't have FET due to timing of clinic opening  Seems mad to me  Sorry you are having to wait even longer but really hope it's worth it at the end of it all    

*Elaine*- feel free to join in on the ERI thread if you like. We can hopefully help with any specific ERI issues you might have. I was under Dr Irvine for 2 years and he was always very nice when we saw him. Basically just told us about our options and politely enquired if we were still having an active sex life   . We were referred onto the both NHS ("3 year" wait) & Private list ("6 month" wait) in May 2005. Our initial appointment privately was in the September 05 when we were told it was an *8 month wait * for IVF     As you can see from my sig we didn't get our first go until Jun 06. Although I find the staff at ERI all lovely they can be rather imprecise around waiting times etc...  My understanding is that if you have treatment at EFREC you have to attend an initial appointment before IVF treatment plus you then have to have a consultation with one of the nurses (that costs £100) before you actually start the whole process.
Hope this info is useful to you? Good luck with whatever you decide to do 

*Caroline Anne*- I know how difficult it can be to decide what to do  My DH and I are also "unexplained" and have been ttc for 4.5 years now (were never totally fastidious about contraception before then either  ). So far with me they've found fibroids, retroverted uterus, a few small cysts and with DH a few mediocre SAs but on the whole they keep saying there is no reson that any of this should affect our ability to conceive! I still find it really hard to accept this as an explanation but so it goes.
We decided to go down the IVF route as the months just kept rolling by with out a pregnancy and we've just given up any hope of it ever happening naturally now. Personally I am driven to do this by the desire to have a child of my own (with 50% of Dh in the mix too) and I'll keep going until there is no hope left. 
This probably won't help at all for your situation but just thought you might like an 'insight' into someone else's decision makig process about the 'joy'  that is IF. Sending you lots of    for your own journey.

*Yoda*- thanks for the  , most appreciated. Am booked in again already for September. Carmel told me to take my time to decide if I needed to... is she kidding  the length of the ERI list if you leave it a week you can be 3 months further away    i really want to cycle again before that so i'll be pestering them for cancellations every minute of the day.

Thanks everyone for your support following my cr*ppy BFN this week. It means a lot. AF is just about over so I can put the last 2 months behind me and move on again until next time. Got the whoe house to decorate to keep me ocupied 

Love to all (including all the other Scottish girls  )
Maz x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Just a real quckie from me Maz September... that is great news hon.  Carmel is lovely she helped with my ET    Fingers crossed this will be the special one for you    

Chickadee - Good luck for Sat    

Vicky - Keep drinking the water hon - fingers crossed for those follies  

Jovi - sorry about the delay - you must be well P'd   hope it all gets sorted soon.  

Karen do you want the tesco vouchers again   pm me your address as I deleted it when  the last one stopped  

Sorry its just a short one not mentioned very many...- love to all xx

Right better go. Have a lovely weekend and best of luck girls  

XX


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Maz sorry to hear about you negative, September isn't that long away decorating your house will keep you busy until then and just think of it as you getting organised for when you're pregnant.

Chickadee good luck for ET tomorrow, hope you get some frosties.

Vicky don't get to upset about your follies, on our 2nd IVF we only got 5 eggs, 4 fertilised 2 put back(miscarried) and 2 were frozen and one of those frozen eggs is now our beautiful baby boy.

Jovi did you get things sorted out with Ninewells can't believe they've done this to you.

Agora hope that's the last of the headaches for you.

Red that's a shame about not being able to have FET due to clinic opening times, hope that doesn't happen again.

Caroline-Anne me and DH were also unexplained but I to had a retroverted uterus and it took us 6 years and alot of heartache to get our little one but I can honestly now say it was worth it and he more than makes up for it.

Yoda how is your little man doing, can't believe how quick they grow.

Well I'm back on diet and going to the gym as we go on holiday to Lanzarote 10 weeks yesterday so want to get back down to pre-baby weight but it's so hard to lose it.  Jamie is doing great is now into 6-9 months clothes as 3-6 to short and to tight on his little podgy belly.

Hope anyone I've missed is doing well.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hiya Girls
Sorry about the moaning me post yesterday. I'm in better fettle today. Had a good nights sleep last night and didn't feel so anxious this morning re scan as I knew what to expect. One of the lead follicles has grown on to 18, the other stayed the same size at 15 but the smaller ones have grown on a bit so it looked slightly more promising. Back up on Monday for another scan and hopefully EC on Wednesday. If we're very lucky and get an embryo we'll have transfer on Friday.
Treaco-Thanks for your post. You've given me hope! Jamie is very cute.
Maz-You sound like you're feeling a bit better which is good. You've had a bad week but I'm glad you're doing another cycle in September. I had such a feeling that you were going to be successful this time round but you WILL be 3rd time lucky!   
Yoda-Thanks for the advice, will keep up the water drinking!
Chickadee-Hope transfer went fine. Good luck with the 2ww!
Agora-Glad the acu's doing the trick!
Hi Red, Jovi and the rest of you Scotties, hope you're all fine and having a nice weekend. I'm off out tonight for a nice meal with DH and my parents(hopefully they'll pay!) for my birthday. I could really go a big glass of red wine! Better not though.
Take care, Love and Luck!
Vicky xx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi to all

Update re me:-

Ninewells manager called on Thursday and said "Ive spoke with your Dr and it won't matter that you haven't been taking it as long as you begin today or tomorrow at the latest.  So go to your own GP and get the prescription, they have been lettered with all the details back in December.

So I managed to get a cancelled appointment on Thursday and began taking the Metformin.  DH was not best pleased and wanted to go up there and        

The only thing now is I am left with this thought " What if there isn't enough time and Ninewells are only saying it's OK so I don't make a fuss  

Having read the posts on Metformin it seems that some people are put on it months before and others just around down reg time like I have ended up being.  So confused now 

Any way sorry for the me post yet again 

good luck to Vicky for your scan

Chickadee hope e/thing goes OK for E/T and TWW

Take care

Jovi x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

God, such a lot has happened since I was on last!

Jovi glad to hear you have got ur drugs sorted out. Lots of luck x

Vicky, by the time Monday comes there will be loads of follies screaming 'pick me, pick me'  
Ultimately hun we only need one!! Let us know how you get on. happy birthday!!

Maz September will be here before you know it, especially with all this decorating you have planned 

Michelle you lucky woman...only 10 weeks til your hols. Wish mine were sooner. Not going away til August.
Jamie is such a cutie 

Me update now..
I got my 2 embies put back yesterday and they managed to freeze 6 so very pleased and feeling quite positive at the moment. Just the dreaded 2ww to cope with now 

Off to have a lazy Sunday so catch up with you all next week

xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

I'm finally back after a hectic few days with various family members visiting. Great fun but very tiring! Anyway it's taken a while to catch up as it look like loads has happened. I'm not going to do many personals tonight because it's getting late, but hope everyone is good.

Vicky - Belated happy birthday, hope you enjoyed your meal and did get treated   Looking forward to hearing how you get on tomorrow and will be thinking about you. Hope it all goes really well      

Maz - Sorry to hear things didn't work out this time for you. Thanks very much for all the info. it's really helpful and I'll try and get on to the ERI thread tomorrow night. I liked Dr. Irvine but did wonder if we were going to reach a point where he clearly stated what the next step was, which was why my impatience got the better of me and I went direct to the ERI ACU and asked to self-fund   

Jovi - fingers and toes crossed that everything goes well. Sending you lots of good luck wishes        

Chickadee - sounds really positive, hope the 2ww goes past quickly and has a great result at the other end    

Hi to everyone else and sorry for being so lazy. Got to get my beauty sleep after so many late nights, plus have clinic appointment tomorrow so need to be alert  

Elaine


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

HIya

Sorry not been on here for a while, life is just too busy at the mo what with work and the boys!  Got one boy walking now and the other not far behind!

Sorry for no personals ladies but feeling really pants this morning!  Got AF from hell (again) and just feeling so sore and bloated!

Big hugs to all of you who've had bad news or things are just not going well right now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Yoda, that would be great hon with the vouchers again... much appreciated.  Will pm you with my address.

As for us well we are all doing fine.  Gearing up for first holiday abroad with the boys in June to Ibiza for two weeks (minus daddy .... :-()  Then we are off again in November to Lanzarote - daddy coming this time!    So lots to look forward to.

Boys had MMR and are doing fine after it - came down with colds shortly after so we had a wee miserable spell with snot, coughs and the odd vom but nothing major.

Hope you are all ok and will promise to try and catch up with where you are all at soon.

Lovely pic of Jamie Michelle, how are you getting on - not spoken to you in ages hon.

Take care everyone

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

hi everyone,

sorry for not being in touch for a while - had the lurgie all last week! Still feeling a bit poor.
Will write a longer more detailed post soon. Thanks you for your replies to my questions.

Quick new question: is anybody with the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine??

Cheers,

Anne


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope you're all doing OK.
Chickadee-Glad the et went fine and you got a nice number of frosties.
Jovi-Are you just going to carry on with this cycle? I'm sure it'll be fine. If you've read that other girls have also started taking metformin at the time of the sprays then it'll be OK. I would hope that they would be up front enough to say if it wasn't OK. Hope it works out!
Elaine-How did your appointment go?
Karen-Yukky AF pains. Nothing worse. 
Anne-Hope you're feeling better.
Maz, Yoda and anyone else I've missed how are you all?
Had another scan this morning and things are looking better. Got about five or six follicles over 13mm so not brilliant but better than last time. Back on Wednesday for EC and fingers crossed, transfer Friday. So, girls please send me some positive vibes. Will let you know how it goes on Wednesday.
Speak soon
Vicky xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vicky   

heres a little follie dance for you


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Glad to hear things are improving Vicky   I'll keep everything crossed that by Friday you have some fantastic follies  Sending you massives of good luck and vibes         

Appointment went really well today and we came away feeling really positive   We've gone on the waiting list for an earlier treatment cycle if one becomes available, but if not we go back during AF in July for first scan. So I'll just have to find ways to occupy myself to pass the time, as patience isn't my strong point   I had been planning a holiday during July pre-treatment to chill out as much as possible, but not sure whether to bring it forward a bit because my cycles aren't regular enough to predict when we'll have to go back in July - just another thing to send myself round the bend thinking about   
The Nurse we met was really nice and went into loads of detail, which I'm trying hard to retain. Fortunately we got loads to read too, so that will help remind me of some of the detail. Only disappointment is at the moment it looks pretty likely that we'll be having ICSI and we'd pinned our hopes on IVF. So we're just going to use the coming months to try and get as healthy as possible - looks like my recent couch potato phase will be coming to an end    that'll be the bike coming back out the garage at last!

Anyway enough about me. Hope everyone else is doing well and having a good start to the week  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey guys!

Been posting on ERI.

Hope you are all doing well

Yoda - I see you have had your wee cutie. what a sweetheart!!

Hope you are well? How was the birth??

Neave
xxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi girlies

Sorry to barge in here but wondered if any of you could recommend somewhere nice to go for a meal on Sunday for Mothers Day.  Am at a loss to think of somewhere nice at the moment!  Was trying to book us into the new Roundhouse Restaurant at Falkirk Wheel but its amazingly got fully booked within the space of the two minutes it took me to call my dad to confirm a time!!!!  :-(

Any suggestions would be most welcome!!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

My name is Janet. Vicky put me on to this chatty place (hello Vicky!) I am 32 and have just started my first icsi cycle at Ninewells in Dundee,would be pleased to hear from everyone, make some friends in same boat and share happy and sad times! 

I am English but have lived in Scotland for 15 years now so dont hold that against me!!

Looking forward,  Janet


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick post. Popped on to catch up with everyone's news.

Chickadee- lots of      for the 2ww. Glad all went well at ET.

Vicky- did you have EC today ? Really hope everything went went for you hun    

Janet-  welcome to the gang (I married an English man so don't worry we won't bite   ) Good luck for your cycle  

Elaine- glad to hear you have a good appointment at ERI. They are all lovely there. Exciting that you start in July! You'll be a month ahead of me  

Karen- hope you get somewhere sorted for Sunday. Have a fab time  

Sorry no time for more personals. Got to dash dinner is ready. Love to all though  

Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone  

I'm getting really confused now because I've been posting to the ERI thread, here and a couple of regional options too   My little brain just can't cope with it all  

Janet - welcome, great to see you on here   I spotted you on the Selkirkshire board earlier and was going to give you the link for here but see Vicky beat me to it. Hope everything goes well with your first cycle    You'll see from my signature that we're just waiting to get started on ICSI, so I'll be really interested to hear all about your experiences.

Karen - sorry I don't know that area too well so not sure I can come up with any decent suggestions. Hope you find somewhere nice for a great meal  

Maz - when are you booked in for? There might be some overlap depending on whether I'm on long or short protocol, though Irene said it will most likely be long. It'll be nice to have a cycle buddy around the same time   I just want to get started now as I think I've read everything I possibly can and need to just see how I get on.

Chickadee - hope the 2ww is going well and you're finding things to keep you occupied  

Hi to everyone else and hope all is going well. 

I'm feeling a bit of a prat today, after the culmination of a couple of days of major mood swings was me bursting into tears in front of my boss   Fortunately she knows what I'm going through, was very sympathetic and suggested catching up over lunch tomorrow. Anyway got a good few days ahead as DP and I are off for a nice long weekend  

Best wishes and hugs  
Elaine


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Neave welcome back sweets   

Karen as Elaine says Beancross is lovely.  Also a place called Champney in Linlithgow do fantastic steaks xx

Hey to everyone need to go..  xx

Huggiesxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome Janet - Good Luck with your tx   Looking forward to chatting.

Karen thanks for your address will send on the vouchers when I have a bundle   

xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey girls

Janet welcome and  

Elaine, i have lots to keep me occupied. Still working, its my mates birthday today, my anniversary next week, and lots of other stuff going on. lol

Hello to everyone else, sorry no time for personals as I'm a saddo whos off to watch Desperate Housewives

J x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi girlies

Thanks for the Beancross Farm suggestions. Had seen it on line yesterday and wondered about it but unfortunately have left things too late.  Could only get booked in for 5pm in the cafe bar and really wanted to eat a bit earlier between the boys lunch and dinner.

Looks like it will be the Red Deer after all!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just a quick post from me to say EC went fine yesterday. We got 9 eggs which we were over the moon with. The embryologist phoned this morning to say that 6 had fertilized nicely, so go up for transfer tomorrow at 11am all still being well.
Will let you know how it goes and be back to do personals tomorrow. Hope you're all fine.
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Vicky-Congratulations, thats really good news, i hope everything goes well for you tomorrow!!

Thankyou to everyone for welcoming me

Janetxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Vicky*- fab news about your eggs and embies  . See you didn't need to worry after all  Lots of    for ET and the 2ww.
*
Chickadee*- glad to hear you'll be kept busy during hte 2ww and shoudn't go too  . Have a fab anniversary next week.

*Elaine*- don't worry about the emotional swings, it's normal. We all have them. My best bursting into tears moment was round the table in the middle of a national meeting last summer  I was mortified but just couldn't stop crying 
*
Yoda & Karen*- have a fab day on Sunday  

Lots of love to everyone else (got to go and get dinner). Catch up with you all later.

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vicky thats such great news hun, will be thinking of you tomoro    see the follie dance must have worked!! lol

Thanks Maz. Don't be fooled tho, I will still probably be a bit  

J x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Just on very briefly for my evening 'fix' before going to bed, so no real time for personals.

Maz - just wanted to say thanks for making me feel less silly about my outburst. I seem to be getting my head back to some kind of normality, whatever that is!  

Hope everyone has a good few days, I'll hopefully get a quick check up on everyone in the next couple of days before heading off for a few days up North  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend.
Chickadee-How's the 2ww going? Hope you're coping OK.
Maz-Hope you're feeling a lot better this week. How's the decorating going?
Elaine-I don't think we'd be normal if we didn't all have emotional outbursts at some time or another. Believe you me, I've had quite a few lately!
Karen-Love your new photos of the boys! Hope you and Yoda have a nice day on Sunday. Hopefully there will be a few more of us on here joining you next year!
Janet-Hope you're still feeling fine on the sprays.
Jovi-How are you??
Neave, Treaco, Agora and anyone else I've forgotten BIG Hello to you all.

I had embryo transfer today. Appointment was half an hour late so you can imagine how bursting for a wee I was. Nurse asked me to empty my bladder slightly. I was thinking, no way am I going to be able to do this but I managed it and the ET went OK. Two 4 cell embryos put back in. Bit disappointed really as Embryologist gave them both a grade 3 and I'm a bit worried that this isn't very good. I shouldn't even be thinking this way as I'm so lucky to even get to this stage. A week ago I didn't even think I'd get any eggs! Now the fun really begins on this 2ww. Testing on April Fools Day!
Speak soon girls
Love and Luck
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

HELLO!

Firstly, congratulations on only peeing a little bit!! That mustve been dead hard!!

Stay positive about the embryos too, I know I havent experienced it yet but its great they are in there and you make sure you relax and take it easy....roll on 1st April!! sure it will feel like forever to get there though. Will have my fingers crossed for you and thankyou for introducing me to this page.

I am feeling fine although did have my first real hot flush today which at least proves I am doing it right!...must take deodorant to work next week tho!!!!!

Hello to every one else, hope you are all well

Janetx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Vicky well done on ET keep positive and hopefully you will get a good result on april fools day.
Karen hope you have a good meal on Sunday.
Yoda hope you enjoy your first mothers day with your wee man.
Chickadee hows the 2ww going.
Janet the hot flushes I remember them well, hopefully you won't get too many more.
Elaine I still have outbursts and I have a baby it doesn't get any better.
Jovi, Anne, Neave and Agora how are you all doing.

Well things going well here, I'm really looking forward to my first mothers day with my wee man, DH has booked us a table at The Hungary Monk Gartocharn so that should be really nice.  Got Jamie weighed on Tuesday and he is a big boy at 6 months he weighs 21lb 11oz will need to build my muscles to carry him around.

Hope everyone on here is a mummy for next mothers day.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry Treaco, Left you out when I wished Karen and Yoda a nice Mothers day. Very sorry, hope I haven't offended you. Hope you have a lovely day out with your lovely wee boy and DH.
Vicky x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Night out was cancelled tonight as the event was outdoors and could only go ahead in good weather   So I'm having a lazy one and making the most of an opportunity to pop on here  

Vicky - great news that you have 2 little embies safely put back   Now the 2ww wait starts in earnest, so I hope it all goes really well   Stay positive and visualise those little embies snuggling into their new home     Never mind arbitrary comments about the grade of them, it's what happens now that counts and you really deserve it to be your time  
Sprinkling some fairy dust specially for you    
How on earth you managed to pee only a little bit when desperate for the loo I'll never know! Bizarrely the bit of treatment I'm getting most worked up about is having to have ET with a full bladder  

Janet - hope the hot flushes don't trouble you too much. I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end  

Treaco - thanks for your comments, I appreciate everyone making me feel less daft about my emotional outburst earlier in the week. Glad to say I seem to have 'normalised' (as such) now and am a bit more rational. Give me another week though and I'll be pre-menstrual and it will all start again   Hope you 
have a lovely time on your first Mother's Day as a Mum, your plans sound lovely  

Yoda and Karen - hope you all have a lovely time with your plans for Sunday too  

Hi to everyone who hasn't been on the past few days. Hope you are all well and have a great weekend  
Probably be next week now before I catch up with everyone because we're off to a wee holiday cottage in Perthshire for a few days   Hope if the snow that's forecast arrives that we don't get stranded!!

Best wishes and hugs   and fairy dust for all   
Elaine


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vicky just wanted to say well done on not completely emptying your bladder.(I COULDN'T DO IT!!)
Thats great news that you got 2 embies put back. Welcome to the madness of the     lol
Hope it flies by for you...

Michelle and Karen enjoy ur meals on Sunday, & anyone else who is doing something nice (yoda?) then have fun!

Janet how are you now? Still getting the flushes?

Hi to everyone else, have a great weekend 

J x

p.s coping quite well & not too   yet. Altho my DH would disagree


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Mums, hope you're all having a nice day today.
Janet-Glad you're getting on OK with the sprays. Sure sign they're working when you're getting hot flushes!
Chickadee-Glad you're coping. Only another week 'til you test. Stay positive! 
Elaine-Thanks for the fairy dust. I'm trying to visualise my embies snuggling in, even dreamt about them last night! Hope you have a lovely few days up at the cottage. Speak to you when you get back.
Hi to the rest of you girls.
I'm sitting here feeling so stuffed. DH and I cooked lunch for both sets of parents today. It was lovely but I could sleep now. Ate far too much!
Speak soon.
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello to you all.

Hope all you lucky mums had a great day, sure you completely appreiciated it and of course it is well deserved! (would post a smiley face at this point  but have no idea how to!!!!!!)

Vicky-hope youre feeling good, stay nice and positive

Everyone else-looking forward to doing personals when i know what you have been/going through as apprieciate you all saying hi to me!

Im ok, saturday felt weird, hot and stupidly weepy but today more normal.

Janetx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey How are you all.

Was wondering if any of you ladies could tell me how much IVF (private costs) I attend ERI.

And what the waiting time is if you decide to go private??

And if I go private I believe the cycle is deducted from NHS entitlement. But if I wait for NHS treatment and all 3 fail, I can still pay for private IVF treatment. Is this right??

Neave
ccc


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Everyone 

Good Luck where ever you are in your tx think Vicky and Chickdee going through at moment - anyone else all the best and here is hoping for buns in oven or even babies for next Mothers Day!!   

Well my first Mothers Day and DH bu88ered off to watch the hibees    hmmmm naughty  Hope Michelle and Karen had a lovely time.   

Neave sounds right hon.  MY icsi cost just over 3k that was dec'05 but think they have increased since then icsi is about 5/600 quid more I think.  Also if you have embies to freeze it costs a further £110 . Maz might have more up to date info.  Hope this helps.  The waiting list is about 6 months and 3 months for frozen.

Love & hugs 

Joexx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Hon

Thanks for that.

We have decided gonna scrape the money together somehow.

And go private - if we keep putting it off I will be too old!!!!

Will keep you posted.

Neave

xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

We couldnt get it on nhs because dh has 2 to a previous marrige!!! its pants surely every woman deserves at least one chance on nhs  

Keep us posted


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

you are the same age as me - you are not old!!


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

It sounds like a bloody lottery!!

I think everyone deserves the chance and choice of having a child.

Its so wrong that its not funded cos your partner has kids from a previous relationship!! I despair!!!!

To be honest my head has been messed up for the lasy 3 years and I reckon its the baby thing (I aint a bunny boiler - lol)

So its time to do something about it!!

Neave
xxx

PS - just worry about the fact that I will be 34 by the time I get NHS funded treatment!!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Neave,

we are on the private waiting list for IVF at ERI - I am SO old that I would be off the NHS list before I reach the end  
Anyway, I rang the ERI and they send me the price list and info by e-mail. Most clinics do that now. 
Hope you have the info already. otherwise please feel free to PM me and I forward the list to you.

Anne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

quick correction :the ERI ACU has a website where they publish their price list.You can easily find it by googling for the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority and use their 'find a clinic' function. It gives the ERI website and e-mail.

Anne


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello Ladies
Chickadee-Happy anniversary! Done anything nice?
Janet-How you doing? I felt a bit emotional after using the sprays for a week but you'll probably start feeling better once you start the injections,I did. Have you got your date through yet for your baseline scan?
Hope the rest of you girls are doing OK. Speak soon!
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Vicky,

Feeling fine now thanks, been felling much better. My scan is April 5th so looking forward to that, time just feels like it is going so slowly!! just want the weeks to fly by and Im sure you agree with that! speaking of which, how are you? managing to relax? The days must really be dragging for you just now. Still, lets stay positive and keep everything crossable, crossed!!!

Hello everyone else!

Janet


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Vicky

Thanks hun...been feeling a bit blah today. Went to bed for 40 winks this morning and slept for 3 hrs  
Had a Chinese meal this evening but really didn't enjoy it   Hoping these are positive signs? Think we are going for a high tea on Sunday. (next time we are both off work)

How you doing? Coping ok? Will go read your diary soon...

Janet April 5th will be here before you know it  

Evening to the rest of the Scottish girlies xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Chickadee,
Hi!

Thanks for the encouragement! 5 days to go for you hey? good luck!!

Janetx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a quick update, I'll pop back once I've caught up with everyone else's news.  Had my scan yesterday to confirm supression, lining thin and no cyst, so started stimulation last night.  Injecting myself was a bit daunting, but it was actually fine.  I go back on Tuesday for my next scan and bloods.  I also has acupuncture yesterday and go back again on Wednesday.  I finished work yesterday too and don't go back until after Easter, which should, if all goes well, be during the 2ww.  I'll then take a bit more time off around testing.

Hope all are well

Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

thats great news agora


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi 

Chickadee how r u feeling not long to go now, I really hope you get a good result. Glad you had a good Anniversary.

Agora great news you could get started.

Janet won't be long till 5th April.

Vicky how is your 2ww going.

Neave and Anne don't worry about age, I was 36 when I had Jamie and I don't feel like an old mummy, infact I feel I've got more patience and time for him being a bit older.

Yoda can't believe DH went to watch the Hibees on your 1st Mothers day, hope he made up for it in other ways.

Karen hun how you doing, hope you and the boys are well.

Well my 1st mothers day was really good, I got a huge bouquet of flowers, a deluxe facial and taken out for my dinner with my 2 special boys, then came home and had a few drinks to finish the day off, it was so special and I hope everyone on here gets to enjoy it next year.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

hi everyone!

Michelle- thankyou too for encouragement! Glad you had a good mothers day getting spoilt!!!, quite right too.

Agora- hello to you too. how are the stimulation injs? I am a bit nervous about them so any info would be great, esp about how you feel. Hope all goes well for you.

Hope everyone else is well tonight

Janet x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've not been keeping up. Been really busy at work and had a lot on in the evenings over the past week or so. Hope everyone is doing well?

Agora- great news that you're now onto stimms, hope things go well for you and the scan on Tuesday shows some lovely ripening follies.

Chickadee- not long unitl you test. Are you hanging in there or gone   . Lots of     for a positive result.

Vicky- how are you doing, taking it easy I hope. You've still got a fair few days to go until testing. Hope you're managing to keep yourself occupied.

Janet- how are you getting on with the downreg? Don't worry about the stimms it's not too bad and the injecting is fine once you get used to it, honest  

Michelle- glad to hear you had a lovely Mother's Day. Sounds like you got spolied rotten.

Yoda- can't believe DH went off to the match   Mind you he'd have been in a great mood when he got back   Hope he made up for it when he got home  

Karen- what about you? Where did you go with the twins in the end? 

Neave- have you had a date from ERI yet for treatment or are you saving first?

Elaine- how was the cottage in Perthshire? sounds lovely. I can't wait for my next holiday but it's still 6 weeks away   (am off to Malta for 10 days for some  )

Anne- how are you doing? Keeping busy while waiting for somethign to happen? (Me too   , September just seems aeons away just now   )

All is well with me (well as well is it can be   ). Busy socialising and starting to decorate the house, so all in all have been trying to keep my mind of things (not looking forward to Monday though as that would have been EDD if my chemical hadn't been a chemical  , if you know what I mean)

Anyway... hope everyone has a great weekend  

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Maz sending you lots of hugs    
Going slightly  , had a bad day yesterday but thanks to some words of encouragement and a good nights sleep I am better today  

Ta Michelle, I hope so too lol. Sounds like you had a great mothers day  

no time for more personals sorry

xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Hope you are all doing ok and looking forward to the weekend!

We tried the Red Deer on Mothers Day but waiting time for a table was 45 mins to an hour so couldn't be bothered.  Ended up at Brewsters which was fine and always quite relaxed there as kiddy orientated.

Treaco - good to see you posting hon.  Hope the family are all well.

Looking forward to the weekend but not really up to much.  DH still working on flooring the loft so will hopefully get some more work done on it.  I want to get the garden tidied plus have a mountain of ironing to catch up with plus house needs a good tidy.  Just really looking forward to getting a bit of a long lie to be honest (if I can!!).

Sorry yet again for no personals - I just can't keep up with you lot.

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
What a lovely day it is here today. Warm in the sun. Just been for a nice walk with DH and my dog. Spring is on the way!!
Agora-Glad the baseline scan went fine and you're getting on OK with the injections. Hope you've got some nice big follies on Tuesday. It makes such a difference being on holiday during tx. No added pressure organising days off with work at the last minute. Good luck!
Chickadee-How are you? Test date is fast approaching. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you! Hope you're feeling OK and not too nervous. I think I'll be a wreck this time next week!
Treaco- sounds like you had a brilliant day last Sunday. Plenty presses too! Lucky thing!
Janet-The 5th will be here before you know it! The injections are fine. Don't worry about them, they don't hurt!
Maz-Hope you get through Monday OK. My sister's due her first baby at the end of June and if my chemical hadn't been a chemical I'd have been three weeks behind her. If my test is negative next Sunday, I'm going to feel so down at the prospect of not even being pregnant when she has her baby. Life is tough!
Karen-Hope it's nice where you are so you can get in to the garden. Better than doing the ironing!
Hope the rest of you girls that I've missed are doing fine and you're enjoying your weekend.
Not much going on with me apart from constantly thinking about test date. Dreading it!
Working later today so hopefully that'll take my mind off it.
Speak soon. Love and luck to you all.
Vicky xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Been very lazy since getting back from our few days away and only been on here to look at messages rather than post any. It's a bit late for many personals so please forgive me for being so brief, but hope everyone is doing well. Briefly - 

Maz - I've posted on ERI thread too so won't reply here too  

Chickadee - hope you are staying sane and things have improved since a couple of days ago     for test day     Hope you get a wonderful  

Vicky - good to hear you are staying busy and really hope you get a   too - just another week to go     I can't even begin to imagine how long a wait it must feel  

Karen - glad you found somewhere nice for your meal in the end  

Hope everyone else is doing well and sorry I'm feeling so lazy tonight - already spent ages posting to ERI site, phew!!

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry didn't quite make it back for those personals last week.  Am just beginning to relax now I think, work had been really hard going, so am enjoying the time off.

Chickadee: am keeping everything crossed for you  

Janet: don't worry about the injections, they are much easier than you think.

Maz: will be thinking about you tomorrow too  

Vicky: hope you're keeping your mind occupied.

Nothing new to report here.  Just killing time til Tuesdays scan and trying to banish all negative thoughts the moment they enter into my head 

Hope all are well

Agora


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

Hope you are all well. Have had anice weekend this weekend, went to DP family and watched football and then to SECC to see JImmy Carr last night which was very funny. Quiet day today, relaxing and about to start a roast chicken dinner, just thought I would say hello first.

Chickadee-will have fingers crossed for tomorrow, you must be v nervous, GOOD LUCK!! 

Agora- Hope scan shows you are ready to go, thanks for the inj encouragement again

Vicky- a week to go, no doubt longest week on the world!! 

Karen- hope loft floor down and youre not too stressed by the man in your life attempting DIY, youre braver than I am!!

Maz-From everything ive read, hope youre ok tomorrow, tricky day, be thinking about you too 

To everyone i havent mentioned, hello, still learning about you all and first attempt at personals but will get there...also first attempt at inserting smileys so hope they show up, if not, sorry for weird looking message!!!!

Janetx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Yippee it worked!!!

Janetx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Well done on the smileys Janet   I've just sat down in front of pooter after putting the chicken in the oven. Spooky   What you having with yours? I'm doing roast tatties, broccoli and green beans, then it's left over apple crumble for desert- yum, yum  

Chickadee- am thinking about you hun, and sending oddles of       for tomorrow. Got everything crossed for you.

Agora- good luck for Tuesday hope scan goes well  

Vicky- you surviving the 2ww, only a week to go now  

Karen- glad to hear you had a lovely Mother's day   Did you manage your long lie this weekend  

Thanks for all the hugs girls, really picked me up this past few days. Hoping tomorrow will be ok, got a lot on at work so should be able to keep busy. Think I'll take DH tomorrow night too just so we are out the house. Well must get back to the dinner so hi and bye to everyone 

Maz x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Maz- chicken, roast potatoes, mashed swede, spouts and broccoli....full tum, walked dog and happy!!

janetx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Janet/Maz  - Must be a night for roast chicken ... I'm just about to have the same     sounds lovely  

Oh I'm so not with the new time change   its nice with the lighter nights but - ghess I miss the hour  

Chickadee - Good Luck hon  

Vicky - hang in there .. I know it seems to be longest 2 weeks ever! 1 hour less though    I'm sure it will be worth the wait   

Janet - well done on those smileys it took me ages to get used to them so you are not alone.  

Agora - Good Luck with scan  

Maz good luck for you too for tomorrow   Loving your menu  tonight  

Eclaire - hope you are well.. What you been up to??  

Buster - where are you hon?? how are things .. Istanbul??  

Karen - Hope you and boys can get into garden soon... Ironing ..oh no you must have lots .. I have a fair bit too with my Step kids who live with us my boy too .     Its nice when its all done though.. then we can relax with some vinno    

Michelle - Sounds like you were spoiled on Mothers Day - awhw that is lovely -    This timenext year there will be many more of us Scottish Girls  

Karen - I see you have a new photo hon..., trying desperatley to see your boys but its a bit small    

Hello to everyone else I've missed ... Good luck girls thinking of you all

Luv YodaXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Girls it was a BFN    Thanks for all your kind wishes and  

Will catch up later

xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Chickadee-so sorry for you, sure its really hard and so disappointing. take care, thinking about you 

Janet x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Chickadee: so sorry, I really thought it had worked for you  .  

Agora


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Chickadee- I'm so sorry hun, sending you a massive . Can empathise with you as it's such a hard thing to deal with. Take time to grieve and hope you and Dh have a good support network around you. The FFs are here for you too.

Thinking of you
Love
Maz x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Chickadee

I'm so very sorry hon   . Dont know what else to say..   .....

Thinking of you Yodaxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Chickadee,

I was so very sorry to read your update today   I was really hoping things had worked for you. Sending you big hugs   and hope you and your DH find strength in each other to cope with this.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Chickadee-How are you feeling? Glad you've decided to take time off work this week. Spoil yourself, you deserve it. That's good to know that you can get FET so soon, if you want it. How does it work at Ninewells then? Is it counted as another shot of IVF? Noticed you had asked this on another thread and just wondered what Ninewells answer was. Hope you and DH are coping OK. Thinking of you. 
Maz-Hope you got through Monday OK. Did you do something nice on Monday night?
Sorry girls no time for more personals, I have got SVQ work to do for Thursday and I keep putting off and putting off. I'm going to have to pull my finger out. I'm doing anything to avoid doing it, even tidying!
Hope you're all well anyway. I am doing OK. I'm convinced this cycle hasn't worked. I really feel like AF is going to turn up at any moment. Just wish Sunday was here so I could do the test and get it over with.
I plan on having a very boozy day! Off on Monday so can cope with a hangover.
Speak soon!
Vicky xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Vicky,

Yeah me and DH are ok. Still a bit weepy when I talk to certain people..those who I know care about me!  Ninewells have said that Fife Health Board class FET as a cycle, but dunno about any other areas.
I know what you mean about the waiting...its a bloomin nightmare eh? Still you are nearly there hun      

To all you other wonderful ladies...thank you so much for your words of support. They mean a lot 

xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

More   for Chickadee

Vicky: you're nearly there

Had my first scan post stimulation today.  Endometrium is 12.5mm and have 10 follies on the right and 9-11 on the left (I lost count).  So am quite happy with all of that.  I feel the sizes are a bit small though the nurse said they are fine.  They range from 7mm to 10mm, with most being around 9-10mm.  I go back on Friday for my next scan.

Agora


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Agora
That sounds great to me. Your lining is lovely and thick and it's good that your follicles are all round about the same size. Sounds like it'll be EC + ET next week for you then. Brilliant!
Vicky x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Chickadee  - Im so sorry that it did not work for you this time,  

Vicky  - Good luck for Sunday, hope its a good April fools day for you  

Wee quick question - (sorry if it gets TMF at places!)  Cycle 1 and 2 I was on nasal spray for down reg and it was fine, AF came a week into it and then baseline scan was ok.  Well this cycle on the same nasal spray and AF came a week into taking it but 2 weeks in and I began bleeding again, not full flow but enough for pantyliner (sorry)  I am now really worried that there is something wrong this cycle and am not looking forward to my baseline scan on Friday.  Any ideas?

Any way hi to everyone I have missed

Jovi x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Jovi
I'm not too sure. Had your AF completely stopped then started again a few days later? When I went for my baseline scan this cycle, I was on day 16 of sprays. I think AF came on about day 11 or 12 and I still had it when I went for my scan but everything was OK with my lining. It was thin enough to start. Hope you get on OK.  
Vicky x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Hope everyone is doing well   Not got much time for personals tonight because I'm feeling a bit lazy and half-watching some dire TV programme  

Jovi - hope everything is fine  Unfortunately I don't know the answer to your question, though I think I vaguely recall being told something about the possibility of having more than one bleed during a cycle. I'm sure someone will know the answer though.

Agora - lots of luck to you but it does sound promising so far   

Chickadee - good to hear that you and DH are doing fine. Vicky's advice to treat yourself is excellent  
Take it easy and look after yourselves   

Vicky - hope your worries are all proved misplaced on test day on the 1st    I'm impressed that you are trying to study too, good for you   and you're doing tidying too - phew! Hang on in there and fingers crossed it all goes well    

Yoda - yum, those roast chicken dinners the other night sounded good   I agree totally about missing that extra hour   Lighter nights are lovely but my head and body certainly haven't adjusted and getting up at the moment is hard going   I was away the beginning of last week in a lovely wee holiday cottage in Perthshire. Did some walking, relaxed, treated ourselves to nice food   Now I'm just trying to get back into a routine of going to the gym/doing exercise classes to get myself fit again before treatment starts, eek  

Hope everyone else is good, as I say bring a bit lazy tonight. I'm finally going to see a friend tomorrow who had a baby in December and I've not actually seen her or her wee boy since. Probably not one of my better plans when PMS     has been so bad this week, but I have to do it some time  
Going to the gym later tomorrow  though to work off any stress and try and burn some serious calories   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just a quickie tonight as tired and been feeling rubbish last couple of days, really bad headaches and so worn out, dont know if down to the nasal spray or just generally run down. Anyway,

Chickadee-hope youre doing ok and doing your best to have a relaxing week off, keep smiling 

Vicky-you too relax, keeping fingers crossed for you 

Maz, Yoda, Jovi, Elaine, Karen and Agora... too and sorry to anyone i have forgotten!!

Enjoying this site, its nice having people to talk to who understand.

Goodnight!!!!

Janet x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Janet-Sounds like it's the sprays that's making you feel so yuk. I had terrible headaches too, among other things. I felt a lot better once my injections started though so I'm sure you will too. 
Elaine-Hope you got on OK at your friends today. I was visiting one of my friends today who had a baby girl three weeks ago. It went fine, but I could do with a good cry now. Funny how it just gets to you.  
Jovi-Did you phone the unit about the bleeding or did you get an answer elsewhere? Hope you're OK.
Hope the rest of you girls are doing alright. I feel so yuk today, partly due to being round a tiny baby for the last five hours, I think. But more so due to the terrible AF type pains I've had all day. No bleeding yet, but I just know it's coming. 
Vicky x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Vicky- really hope all ok for you, try as hard as you can to stay positive...i am sure that is easier said than done of course but what else can you do? Sending you a big   

Janet x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vicky hope you are feeling a bit better? I know its really hard but try and stay positive and take care of you!!

Janet sorry to hear you've not been so good...bloomin drugs they cause all manner of problems. Hope you feel better soon sweetie 

Jovi I hope the bleeding sorts itself out. When I went for my scan I was still bleeding and had to be rescanned a couple of days later. Like Vicky was saying, have you phoned the unit?

Elaine your time away sounded lovely   How did it go with your friend today...not too bad I hope.

Agora thanks for the  . Everything is sounding great for you     

Evening to everyone else

xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vicky just read your diary...


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mid me joining this thread..i'm ICSI, not IVF...it's seems there's more chat here than the ICSI thread.

Currently down regging and had baseline scan on Monday - I'm at Ninewells.  I hope to start stimms on Friday, but won't know until tomorrow as the theatre is closed next week, so they're extremely busy.  i'm hoping not to delay.  You know what it's like, once you get started, you just keep wishing your life away.

Hope to get to know you all better!

Alison


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Alison,

Welcome to the Scottish girls thread.   Really hope you get to go ahead with ur stims. Its an absolute pain Ninewells closing down for easter. I had to postpone one of my iuis last year for that very reason   Wishing you lots of luck

J x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Alison

welcome!!! I am currently down regging too and having my baseline scan at Ninewells next thur (5th). Im ICSI too so will be good to hear from you.

Hope all goes well for you   

Janet x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

What a lot of Ninewells girlies we have...


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Welcome Alison. I'm Ninewells too!
Well, the bleeding has started. It's not that heavy but I don't think it's spotting. 
Chickadee- How are you feeling? Thanks for the hugs!
Janet- Thanks for the hugs too! 
Will keep you posted. I think I'm going to test on Saturday, one day early, and get it over with. I'm then going to book a holiday, I think, buy a couple of nice bottles of red wine, lots of chocolate and lie on the settee with my DH and dog and watch a dvd. Sounds pretty good to me.
Vicky xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds like a plan honey, but don't give up hope yet


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Vicky- Chickadee is right dont give up just yet.........lets keep hoping for now 

Janet x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Vicky

Just read your diaries, sad that you feel alone but know how you feel. My DP and i work in the same company but at different practices but most of my friends are really through work aswell and we decided before we started all this that we didnt want everyone at work to know what we were doing as I felt at that time that I didnt want a thousand questions from everyone about what was happeningand you know how gossip goes around, even if i did trust a few, everyone of those trusts someone else etc... The 3 people I did tell dont really seem that bothered and havent asked a thing since i started sniffing, that may be because i initially thought i didnt want loads of questions  and they dont want to bother me, but i do from them or at least a flicker of interest!
I also feel that if this doesnt work for us, no-one will really know what i went through and it will be like it never happened and that makes me sad, I will just have to carry on as normal.
My best friend since childhood down south is also pregnant now and while i am totally delighted for her as she had an ectopic 2 years ago and has been on clomid for a long time, makes me feel weird too and i feel bad for feeling that as i am genuinely happy for her. Had lunch with another friend today who doesnt know about ICSI who has a 6wk old little girl.
Big sigh.......
Your diaries were good to read and its nice to let off steam, I do so hope all is ok with Daisy and Rosie
Sorry to moan on!

Janetxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

all round. Vicky and Janet I think you could do with some and don't think they'd do anyone else any harm.


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Vicky, definately don't give up...I cycled with a lady who bled right up til and after test day and went on to have twins.  It's not over yet!

Chickadee, same goes for you...hang in there!!!

I had a call from Ninewells this afernoon...I get to start tomorrow.  We've decided this is our last cycle, so all our hopes rest on this.  Definately looking for your support! 

Janet, I know where you're coming from.  This cycle I haven't even told my parents - I think if they can't be bothered to research what I'm going through after 3 cycles, then what's the point  

Take care, Alison


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry ...just a quickie as just in from my Yoga class  and need my tea   

Vicky....I bled too hon   just wanted to send you    

Love n stuff Yodaxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Great news Alison!  Sending you lots of positive vibes   

Yoda it must be the night for fitness...just in from my toning class lol


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Chickadee for the hugs and Alison too for  the understanding comments....good luck for tomorrow!

Janet x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Good morning everyone  

Just a very quick hello to you all to let you know I'm thinking of you and sending positive vibes to everyone     Really busy at the mo and got a dreaded evening out with 3 friends who all have children and doubtless will manage to fill the evening ti baby talk   Got my escape planned though as DP needs a lift home after his work night out, so 'unfortunately' I won't be able to stay very late  

Vicky - really, really hope you are bearing up and that things feel better today. I am desperately hoping for you that everything has worked           keep trying to think positively. I like your back up plan too - a bit of sun could be just the ticket  

Chickadee - that was lovely to send hugs to everyone, hope you are doing fine  

Janet - we have also been keeping everything quiet to avoid too many questions when we finally get started, as I'm sure that would only add to the pressure. Although I haven't told my parents yet, which is more about me trying to find an appropriate time than planning   I've only told a very small number of trusted individuals and feel better about that, as I'm confident few people genuinely understand  

Alison - good luck for today   Great news you're getting stuck in already    

Sorry no more time for personals as I should be getting ready for work and must be in on time today! Yoda and Chickadee - good to see we've all been getting stuck into the fitness thing - I'm aching after over an hour in the gym at lunchtime yesterday   Think my body is going into shock at the sudden exertion  

 for everybody and hope to catch up properly soon  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girlie's
Firstly, want to say thank you to all you girls for being so nice and supportive. I know we don't know each other personally but this really has helped having you all at this time. Secondly, the bleeding has got much, much heavier, more than my normal AF so I'm pretty sure it's all over. Surprisingly, I'm not feeling as upset as I thought I would but I've not yet done the test so perhaps I'm still holding on to some grain of positivity. I had a lazy day yesterday and phoned my sister at night spending over 2hrs on the phone to her. It really helped talking to her and I was able to talk about the future when her baby is born in June without feeling jealous, bitter and twisted inside. This was a huge relief to me as I don't want to end up avoiding speaking about certain subjects to spare my feelings while making others feel awkward. Looking on the bright side, we've still got another two attempts left and I think this whole process has brought DH and I closer together.
Chickadee- What have you been up to this week? Has it helped being off work? Hope so! Hope you've had a bit of time to sort your head out and start to think about tx again.
Janet- I think those feelings you had towards your friend are natural. Of course you're happy for her but you're just wanting the same for yourself which is totally understandable. Most of us girls have got a bit of the green eyed monster in us! Regarding telling people about treatment, I have not kept it a secret at all and have been very open with everyone but most people are pretty clueless about the whole process and just don't understand the emotional pressure of it all. I think next time I will probably keep it quiet and on a need to know basis. Anyway Janet, baseline scan for you next week, and once the injections start you'll probably find the rest of the process come rather quickly. I will be here as support, as you are for me. Thank you. 
Alison- That is great that you're starting treatment today. I will be here when you're needing support. I know what you mean about parents. My mum and dad have no interest at all in the treatment. When that Robert Winston programme was on last year I told my mum to watch it but she didn't bother. I find it strange that they don't want to know. Good luck to you. This will be the one!
Yoda- Thanks for the vibes! 
Elaine- Hope your evening tonight isn't too bad. Good thinking on the escape plan!
Agora, Jovi- Hope everything's going well with treatment. 
Hope the rest of you girls are doing fine and have a good weekend. We're booking a holiday tomorrow. I think we're going to go to Porto Polensa. We went there about five years ago and it was lovely. I'm also looking forward to my wine and choccies.
Speak soon Girls,
Vicky xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Vicky- oh hun  I'm so sorry. Haven't been keeping up with the thread the last couple of days so didn't realise you'd been spotting and now in full flow  . Let us know how you get on, are you still going to test at the weekend? Take care of yourself (and DH). Glad that you've got a lovely holiday booked up for later, will be good to get some time away to relax and spend with DH. Wishing you every success in the future  

Love to all, sorry no time for more personals but hugs and   all round. Will catch up at weekend.

Maz x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry I'm really rubbish at personals, I'll come back later when I have more time.

Vicky:    , so sorry.  I'm still keeping everything crossed that there might yet be a nice surprise for you.

I'm just back from my 2nd scan.  Everything is progessing along well, if a bit slowly.  I now have 1x19mm; 1x16mm and 1x15mm follies and a whole lot of others at the 12-14mm stage.  I've to go back on Monday for another scan.  Looks like ER will be around Wednesday-Friday next week.

Agora


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh Vicky,

Really sorry  I hope that youre ok. thinking of you and here as a support to you as you are to me all the time, take care..

Janet xx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Vicky  - I am so so sorry that it did not work this time  


Had my baseline scan today and everything has stopped working nicely so I begin my injections tonight and back up next Friday for a scan.  They are leaving me a day longer on stimms this time so EC should be 11th and they are giving me a 3 day transfer so 14th for that.

The bleeding was nothing to worry about thankfully so full steam ahead

Take care and have a good weekend

Jovi x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Vicky so sorry it hasnt worked this time...... I hope when the time is right you both have  the strength to continue..    take care xx  We are all here if you need to chat sweets  

Jovi - good luck hon  

Hello to all the other Scottish Lassies  

Have a lovely weekend  XXX
YodaVV


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Change of plan: the clinic phoned this evening, my consultant has looked over my scan and bloods and has decided ER should be on Tuesday, so I take my booster on Sunday evening.

Jovi: glad things are moving ahead for you.

Elaine: hope the evening wasn't too painful.  I often find the thoughts of these nights harder than the actual night itself.  I often have an escape plan too.

Alison: good luck!

Janet: it's a difficult decision deciding who to tell.  People know I'm having IVF but I haven't told many people the dates and am relying on my husband and internet friends for support.  I don't know anyone in real life who has gone through this and I don't think many people really do understand how hard it is.  

Agora


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

jovi- Good luck with the inj!

Been out with the girls tonight and spoken to my friend Lesley who i chose to tell initially. spoke about how low i am feeling and she felt really bad as she didnt realise. Glad i mentioned it tho felt bad as she didnt know how upset i felt, cried a bit.                            

God its late, Personals tomorrow

Janet xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Vicky: read your diary, so sorry  . 

Agora


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just a quickie to say it was a   when I tested this morning. I'm honestly feeling absolutely fine and can't believe I am. It's probably going to hit me next week and I'll be an absolute emotional wreck!
Looking forward to the next few weeks to follow the progress of Agora, Jovi, Janet and Alison and hopefully your positive outcomes. Good luck to you all. Will be keeping my fingers crossed!

Almost forgot, got booked up last night for Puerto Pollensa. We go on the 8th May for a week. Can't wait!

Speak soon
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Vicky- so sorry babe,   

I dont really know what to say, just thinking about you and feel for you 

Janet xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Vicky...sorry to hear your news









Take care of yourself & DH...
Natasha x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90170.0

N x


----------

